# Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space



## System (24. Oktober 2008)

*Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,664630


----------



## Exar-K (24. Oktober 2008)

Ein Spiel wegen seines "zu hohen" Gewaltgrades abzuwerten, ist das Lächerlichste was ich je bei euch gelesen habe. Schade.


----------



## kayi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Dieses Spiel muss wiiiirklich super sein. Ich würde es wiiiirklich gerne spielen. Aufm PC, auf meinem Beamer, im wiiiirklich Dunkeln, mit Surround-Sound.

Aber 50 Euro für einmal durchspielen, weil kaum Wiederspielwert sicher nicht zweimal, und wegen DRM keine Möglichkeit es weiterzuverkaufen!?!?

FU!


----------



## bitchinheat (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Schließe mich an....

Wenn der Rest passt ist der Gewaltgrad doch sekundär  

Warum sollte man den dafür Abzüge geben  

Mancher User würde wohl eher dafür noch Pluspunkte geben...Erwachsenen-Spiel eben...

Ansonsten wäre mir Ego-Perspektive lieber  

Aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert  

Werde das nach Far Cry 2 mal antesten


----------



## gamerschwein (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kayi am 24.10.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Spiel muss wiiiirklich super sein. Ich würde es wiiiirklich gerne spielen. Aufm PC, auf meinem Beamer, im wiiiirklich Dunkeln, mit Surround-Sound.
> 
> Aber 50 Euro für einmal durchspielen, weil kaum Wiederspielwert sicher nicht zweimal, und wegen DRM keine Möglichkeit es weiterzuverkaufen!?!?
> 
> FU!



Hm... Die Gedanken haben bei mir auch mitgespielt und deswegen habe ich mich entschieden  mir Dead Space (ja ich bin nicht volljährig   ) für die PS3 zu besorgen.
Nicht die Raubkopierer machen den PC-Spiele Markt kaputt.Es sind die Publisher.


----------



## kayi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				gamerschwein am 24.10.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> kayi am 24.10.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ABSOLUT!!!

Ich mein mal ganz ehrlich, ganz salopp gesagt, was soll der Scheiß???? NATÜRLICH gibt es das Ding auch schon für die Konsolen zu saugen, aber die bekommen kein DRM oder sonstwas.

Achtung Outing: ich habe früher Spiele gesaugt, ich habe früher Musik gesaugt, aber inzwischen kaufe ich mir nur noch Sachen, die es auch wert sind, und das gerne und mit einem guten Gefühl. Es verändert auch die Wertigkeit/Wertschätzung einer Sache, wenn man da Geld für ausgibt. Also lohnt es sich sogar doppelt, das Geld auszugeben. So z.B. bei PES 2009 und NBA 2K9, beide letzte Woche gekauft. Die haben endlosen Spielwert, nen Online-Modus (ok nur das eine  ) usw. usf.


edit: von mir aus könnten die Dead Space auch für 70 Euro anbieten, wenn ich wüsste ich könnte es für 50 weiterverkaufen, mir Schnuppe.. ich geb gerne manchmal 8 Euro oder mehr für nen guten Kinofilm aus, der über 2h dauert. Aber 50 Euro für 12h (geschätzt), wovon viel Zeit halt auch irgendwie harte "Gamerarbeit" ist, und das Entertainment quasi das gleiche wie bei nem Film ist, nur auf 12h gestreckt... uhm nö!!!


----------



## Atrian (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

zu hoher gewaltgrad ?! was isn mit pcgames los ?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



> Es ist völlig unverständlich, warum die USK diesem Spiel eine Freigabe ab 18 Jahren erteilt, während sie andere Titel aus weitaus banaleren Gründen indiziert.


Die USK indiziert nicht.  



> Körperteile lassen sich abschießen, mutierte Babys greifen Sie an, an vielen Stellen treffen Sie auf verstümmelte, verstörte Mitglieder der Besatzung, die sich vor Ihren Augen umbringen und die Animationen, die auftreten, wenn Isaac im Kampf mit den Monstern unterliegt, gehören wohl zum ekligsten, was das Genre je hervorgebracht hat.
> 
> *Das ist ärgerlich*. Denn Dead Space hätte all diese Effekthascherei überhaupt nicht nötig gehabt.


Warum genau soll das ärgerlich sein? Wirkt der hohe Gewaltgrad etwa unpassend? Ich kann auch im Fazit keine wirklichen Argumente erkennen, die dagegen sprechen. Letztendlich scheint es doch nur persönlicher Geschmack zu sein. Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit, wenn es mal so richtig zur Sache geht. Ganz im Gegenteil. Und was wäre dafür geeigneter als ein Sci-Fi-Horror-Shooter? 



> Nur beim Zielen braucht Isaac per Maus elend langsam.


Auch kein perfektes Deutsch.  



> besser gut geklaut als schlecht selbst erfunden.


Seh ich auch so.  

Was mich noch interessieren würde: Wie sieht es mit grafischer Abwechslung aus? Ist Dead Space ein einziger Level auf Endlosschlaufe, so wie Doom 3, oder haben die Entwickler es tatsächlich geschafft das Leveldesign halbwegs abwechslungsreich zu gestalten? 

SSA


----------



## Boesor (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 24.10.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Spiel wegen seines "zu hohen" Gewaltgrades abzuwerten, ist das Lächerlichste was ich je bei euch gelesen habe. Schade.



Wieso das? Bei näherer Betrachtung stellt die Endwertung ja nichts anderes da als den Spielspaß. Und das dieser unter zuviel oder übertriebener Gewalt leiden kann ist doch alles andere als unlogisch.


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Christian Schlütter schrieb:
			
		

> Zum einen machen sich an vielen Ecken die Anleihen bei Genre-Größen und Film-Klassikern bemerkbar,



und das ist ein kritikpunkt? 
seit wann denn das?  :-o 
ausserdem: welches spiel bedient sich denn nicht bei anderen medien, seien es spiele, filme oder sonstwas? 

[q=Christian Schlütter]zum anderen ist dieses Actionspiel viel zu blutig geraten.[/quote]


			
				Felix Schütz schrieb:
			
		

> Will Dead Space einen Klientel bedienen, der Lust an Tod und Leid empfindet?



hmm, das ist das erste mal, dass das von euch in der form thematisiert und auch kritisiert, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

zunächst begrüsse ich das zwar, aber wie kommts so plötzlich dazu?
ist ja nicht das erste spiel in dem gewalt absolut sinnlos (?) übertrieben dargestellt wird.
oder spielt dead space diesbezüglich tatsächlich in einer ganz anderen liga?


----------



## bitchinheat (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 24.10.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Exar-K am 24.10.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das stimmt wohl....aber in der Regel leidet der Spielspass eher bei überzogener Zensur  

Mir ist es (wie bei meinem Vorredner) wichtiger möglichst viel abwechslungsreiche Levels zu haben... Doom3 als Beispiel mit endlosen Wiederholungen passt wie die Faust aufs Auge  

Also wie schauts levelmäßig aus


----------



## Ripperchen (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Das Spiel hat tatsächlich einen abartig hohen Gewaltgrad und wenn man als seriöse Spielzeitschrift darüber berichtet und den ganzen Computerspiel Hassern nicht neue Munition geben will, sollte man dem kritisch gegenübertreten. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass Vdeoausschnitte aus Dead Space reichlich in allen neuen "Dokumentationen" (wenn man das so nennen kann) zu diesem Thema vorhanden sein werden und man will nicht dazu den Kommentar hören, das deutsche Spielezeitschriften den Gewaltgrad in solchen Spielen loben. Selbstverständlich wäre das recht unproblematisch, wenn das Spiel nicht in die Hände von u.a. Minderjährigen geraten würde, aber wie der Post nur einige Kommentare vor mir zeigt, ist das Utopie. 

Und zum Thema DRM: Leider ist DRM der einzige Weg, um auf dem PC Singleplayerspiele ohne hohen Wiederspielwert irgendwie angemessen zu verkaufen. Und wem eine 20-stündige FPS-Kampagne zu kurz ist um sich das Spiel zu kaufen, dem kann man wohl nicht mehr helfen. Und Leute die sich auch kurze Singleplayer-Spiele tatsächlich kaufen, sind die letzten die sich über DRM beschweren. Ihr könnt in den letzten Satz genau das interpretieren, was ich damit meine. 

Ich werde mir das Spiel übrigens trotz meiner PS3 auf dem PC holen. Trotz oder wegen DRM und der notwendigen Unterstützung solcher Spiele auf dem PC.


----------



## wOJ (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Der Gewaltgrad sollte IMO niemals zu einer Abwertung führen. Ich denke nicht das sich das Spiel jetzt auf einem neuen Level der virtuellen Gewalt bewegt und unsere moralischen Ansichten bis auf die Grundfesten erschüttern kann.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 24.10.2008 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Exar-K am 24.10.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn jemand kein Gore mag, dann ist das sein gutes Recht. Aber dann ist er ein sehr unpassender Tester/Spieler für ein Spiel wie Dead Space. Wenn so etwas als Kritikpunkt gewertert wird, dann sollte es auch nachvollziehbar begründet und nicht vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig gemacht werden. Nimm zB die UK-Version von GUN. Wenn bei einem Western-Shooter das Blut meterhoch (!) spritzt, dann passt das ganz einfach nicht ins Bild und wirkt sich negativ auf die Atmosphäre aus. Bei einem WW2-Shooter wie BiA: HH kann zu viel Gore auch sehr deplaziert wirken. Aber bei einem Sci-Fi-Horror-Shooter? Da muss schon eine bessere Begründung her als "find ich doof". Und die Moralkeule kauf ich dem Tester da auch nicht ab. Schliesslich wurde sowas meines Wissens nach noch nie in einem PCG-Test thematisiert bzw in die Spielspassbewertung miteinbezogen. 

SSA


----------



## wOJ (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 24.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.10.2008 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So schauts aus


----------



## Boesor (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 24.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand kein Gore mag, dann ist das sein gutes Recht. Aber dann ist er ein sehr unpassender Tester/Spieler für ein Spiel wie Dead Space. Wenn so etwas als Kritikpunkt gewertert wird, dann sollte es auch nachvollziehbar begründet und nicht vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig gemacht werden.
> 
> SSA



Auf Seite 6 wird das doch schlüssig begründet.
Natürlich kann man das anders sehen, aber damit wären wir ja wieder bei der alten Wertungsproblematik. Stichwort Subjektivität von Spielspaß


----------



## Bonkic (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Test schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist völlig unverständlich, warum die USK diesem Spiel eine Freigabe ab 18 Jahren erteilt, während sie andere Titel aus weitaus banaleren Gründen indiziert



dem redaktuer einer fachzeitschrift  sollte mittlerweile eigentlich bekannt sein, dass die usk überhaupt nichts indiziert....


----------



## ExeCuter (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 24.10.2008 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 24.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verdammt Boesor, ich zitier dich heute schon zum 2. mal. Du bist nur schneller wie ich mit meinen Gedanken^^

Du hast (mal wieder) recht!


----------



## Puffer (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 24.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Moralkeule kauf ich dem Tester da auch nicht ab. Schliesslich wurde sowas meines Wissens nach noch nie in einem PCG-Test thematisiert bzw in die Spielspassbewertung miteinbezogen.
> SSA



Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber wurde nicht bei AvP 1 oder 2 und einem Vietnamshooter dessen Namen ich nicht mehr weiß, aufgrund des zu hohen Gewaltgrades, auf eine Wertung verzichtet? Oder waren das die Kollegen von der GS?


----------



## neoAbadon (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 24.10.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Moralkeule kauf ich dem Tester da auch nicht ab. Schliesslich wurde sowas meines Wissens nach noch nie in einem PCG-Test thematisiert bzw in die Spielspassbewertung miteinbezogen.


Warum wohl? Weil fast alle anderen ähnlich blutigen Titel in D bisher nur zensiert auf den Markt kamen (oder gar nicht) und auch in dieser cut-Fassung bewertet wurden. Dead Space sticht einfach heraus, weil es der erste hyperbrutale Titel seit langem ist (Jericho kann da m.E. nicht mithalten), der in D ungekürzt und mit USK-Plakette (!!!) erscheint - ein echtes Unikum also.

Interessant ist auch, dass die Beschreibung der Atmo bei mir genau das Gegenteil hervorgerufen hat wie beim Tester: Wenn ein immer größerer Schock nach dem anderen auf mich einstürzt, dann ist das für mich nicht gruselig o.ä., sondern einfach billig.
Und mich stört auch, dass Bioshock im Vergleich als verkopft bezeichnet wird. Nur weil endlich einmal ein Spiel mit einer Geschichte, die diesen Namen auch verdient, erscheint, ist es noch lange nicht verkopft. Aber da sieht man leider, warum Videospiele (häufig zurecht) immer noch belächelt werden, wenn in ihrem Zusammenhang das Wort "Kunst" fällt.
Resi 4 als Survivalhorror zu bezeichnen, ist gleich doppelt falsch. Das ist schlicht ein 3rd Person-Shooter, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Gut gemacht, aber ums Überleben bangen musste ich nie, gegruselt hab ich mir leider auch kein bisschen.

So, um wieder zum topic zu kommen: Der Test bestätigt mein bisheriges Bild von Dead Space. Professionell gemachtes Horrorspiel mit viel Blut und Scares, aber wenig Eigenständigkeit und kaum echter Gruselatmosphäre. Werd mir das Spiel wohl nur als Budgettitel holen können - oder erscheint doch noch eine Demo? Hab da widersprüchliche Infos gelesen.


----------



## PCG_Vader (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Wer sagt denn, das wegen Gewalt abgewertet wurde?

Ich kann doch auch etwas kritisieren ohne es abzuwerten :-o 
Die Minus- und Pluspunkte stehen da natürlich als wertendes Element, aber die letztendliche Wertung ergibt sich aus der Spielspaßkurve und da wird am Ende nix "wegen Gewalt" abgezogen.

Und zu den Aussagen "Das stört euch doch sonst nicht" - dazu muss man sagen, das ein ähnlicher Fall noch nicht vorkam!
Natürlich gab es schon verdammt brutale Spiele, aber die wurden dann indiziert, sprich ihr werdet darüber überhaupt keine Meinung hier lesen können!
Und es besteht halt ein Unterschied zwischen einem Soldaten dem ich per Gewehr in den Kopf schieß, da ne rote Wolke aufploppt und der ein rotes Loch im Kopf hat - und besagten Beispielen aus Dead Space (verstümmelte Leichen oder Monster, die einen Kinderkopf haben und denen man Gliedmaßen absäbelt). Und wenn ich mir anschaue, wie das Blut hochspritzt, wenn man in Leichen und Gegner reintritt - das häts doch gar so heftig nicht gebraucht...

Und wie gesagt: Das Spiel ist richtig gut und hat eine Hammeratmosphäre - da hätte man sich so manche Gore-Szene sparen können


----------



## hexahate-com (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Also bei Gamespot gibt es sogar Pluspunkte für solche Dinge.

... bei den kleinen Wertungs-Icons (eine blutige Hand)

Irgendwie scheinen nur die Deutschen sich an dem Krempel zu stören. In den Comments zu etwaigen Gore-Games wie "Dead Rising", "Manhunt" usw. finden sich immer nur erfreute Kommentare auf internationalen Sites.

In D kommt spätestens ab dem 3. Post "Das ist mir zu hart! Brauch' ich nicht! Mir ist die Taktik/Story wichtiger ..."

Schon merkwürdig!

Also bei einem lächerlichen Shooter wie SoF3 könnte man die billige und überzogene Gewaltdarstellung noch negativ ankreiden, ... aber bei einem Spiel die Dead Space, das absichtlich so getrimmt wurde, gehört das einfach dazu! Und das der Redaktion dieser Grad an Gewalt sauer aufstösst, sollte den Leuten (wie mir), die Gore mögen, ein richtig dicker Pluspunkt sein!


----------



## White-Devil (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

zuviel blut? viel zu hoher Gewaltgrad?
das geht doch gar nicht in einem pcspiel... 

hört sich aufjedenfall gut an, perfekte grusel-atmosphäre, viel blut und gewalt... muss ich mir wohl doch mal anschauen, auch wenn ich  3rd personshooter eigentlich nocht so toll finde... also her mit der ego-perspektive...   
und ich hoffe das langsame zielen ist nicht so nervig am pc...


----------



## Lame89 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Saubere wertung!!!! und wie Christian Schlütter schon gesagt hatte, es ist das Beste EA spiel seid langen, warum nicht immer so???? wer weis was für tolle spiele wir bekommen hätten.


----------



## newt2007 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finds doof als Kontra zu hoher Gewaltgrad einzutragen, immerhin soll der Titel ja für Erwachsene sein soweit ich das gehört hatte...
Und nicht für die Counterstrike oder Sims Jungend.


----------



## Boesor (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				newt2007 am 24.10.2008 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finds doof als Kontra zu hoher Gewaltgrad einzutragen, immerhin soll der Titel ja für Erwachsene sein soweit ich das gehört hatte...
> Und nicht für die Counterstrike oder Sims Jungend.



Eine Frage, hast du den Test gelesen und verstanden warum abgewertet wurde (bzw warum der Gewaltgrad kritisiert wurde)
Das war ja nicht einfach ne Pauschale Abwertung, sondern im Bezug auf die Atmosphäre schon begründet.


----------



## WhisperingBlades (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Wem es gefällt, der soll es kaufen. Ich werde es tun ... weil mich das Genre reizt. Wem es nicht gefällt ... who cares. Lasst es im Regal stehen und gut und macht nicht solchen Wind darum. Der Test / die Meinung / die Wertung von PCG ist nur eine von vielen ... 
Wer seine Kaufentscheidung allein davon abhängig macht ... selbst schuld.

Wie Larry Flint schon sagte :
"Meinungen sind wie A**********, jeder hat eins !"


----------



## Oray (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Lieber Herr Christian Schlütter,

ich bin von der PC Games bei diesem TEST richtig enttäuscht. Warum trennt sich der Spielspaß von den 90 ern weil das Spiel zu viel Gewalt in sich birgt? Was hat der Spielspaß damit zu tun?

Ich meine die Entwickler dieses Spiels wollen eine beklemmte, Absurda ja sogar Groteske Spielewelt und Atmosphäre erschaffen. Und dies mit übertrieben Gewaltszenen darzustellen ist doch nur all zu perfekt. Dead Space will und wollte ja nie ein 0 8 15 Standard sein. Gerade diese Art von Gewaltdarstellungen passen perfekt in das Gesamtbild von Dead Space. Die Entwickler wollten es so. Sie wollten dass wir Spieler uns in den Hauptprotagonisten hineinversetzen und mit ihm seine Unheimlich, von Monstern (Biestern,Höllengestalten) vollgestopfte Welt erleben. Das SPIEL SOLL JA SCHOCKEN. Und ohne Gewalt, die meiner Meinung nach ruhig Krank und schon pervers ausfallen kann, sind solche Spiele nicht überlebensfähig. 

Ich meine was ist mit Quake 3 Arena? Manhunt, Postal, Unreal Reihe (Ungeschnitten) ohne Gewalt. 

Ich will damit sagen dass die Entwickler dies beabsichtigen! Es soll so sein. Es soll schocken. Es soll kein ACTION TITEL werden, KEIN ADVENTURE ETC ... es soll kein HORROR SPIEL WERDEN, ES MUSS UND SOLL EIN SCHOCKER WERDEN. UND ICH bin der Meinung es ist den Entwicklern sehr gut gelungen. 

Schade dass die PC GAMES Redaktion mit solchen "Kritikpunkten" (ab)wertet.

herzlichst

Oray Röblreiter


----------



## hyperpro (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Bravo !
Jetzt hat sogar die PcGames vor den alten Leuten in der Gesellschaft und Regierung klein beigegeben. 
Gewaltdarstellung - gegen sowas muss man ja gleich kritisch vorgehen, damit man nicht den Anschein erweckt man züchtet Amokläufer.

Ich seh' schon den GTA 4 Test :

74 % - es gab -20 % wegen übertriebener Gewaltdarstellung


----------



## N-o-x (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hexahate-com am 24.10.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei Gamespot gibt es sogar Pluspunkte für solche Dinge.
> 
> ... bei den kleinen Wertungs-Icons (eine blutige Hand)
> 
> ...


Klingt für mich eher nach Argumente zurecht biegen, als tatsächlich so zutreffend.
Auch im Ausland gibt es genug Diskussionen zum Thema Manhunt, bis zu landesweiten Verboten.



> Also bei einem lächerlichen Shooter wie SoF3 könnte man die billige und überzogene Gewaltdarstellung noch negativ ankreiden, ... aber bei einem Spiel die Dead Space, das absichtlich so getrimmt wurde, gehört das einfach dazu! Und das der Redaktion dieser Grad an Gewalt sauer aufstösst, sollte den Leuten (wie mir), die Gore mögen, ein richtig dicker Pluspunkt sein!


Wer hat's denn außer den Redaktionen schon gespielt? Wer kann tatsächlich beurteilen, ob das Spiel nicht auch mit weniger Gewalt sein volles Potenzial hätte entfalten können? 

Und wenn das tatsächlich so sein sollte (dem Artikel nach ist es ja so) dann darf man schon fragen, wozu der ganze Splatter, wenn er für die Atmosphäre keine Rolle spielt? Für ein paar Gore Freaks? Müssen wir deren Neigungen überhaupt mit Konsumgütern bedienen (provokant gefragt)?


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Puffer am 24.10.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber wurde nicht bei AvP 1 oder 2 und einem Vietnamshooter dessen Namen ich nicht mehr weiß, aufgrund des zu hohen Gewaltgrades, auf eine Wertung verzichtet? Oder waren das die Kollegen von der GS?


 Die GS hatte aus dem Grund dem Spiel "Gore" keine Wertung gegeben.


----------



## satchmo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Zu hoher Gewaltgrad?
Ähm, das ist ein SiFi-Horror Shooter für Erwachsene. In diesem gibt es Monster und großkalibrige Waffen. Wie bitte soll es denn aussehen, wenn man mit einer solchen auf den Kopf oder auf die Gliedmaßen schießt?

Zu dem wird hier auf Monster geschossen, ergo ist schon eine Abstraktion getroffen worden. 

Ein Shooter wie Brother in Arms, würde in dieser Form (wegen menschlicher Gegner) wohl in eine Indizierung laufen. Auf der anderen Seite ist BiA so zensiert, dass man nicht mal einen Ansatz von Blut zu Gesicht bekommt und das in einem 2. Weltkriegs-Setting - eigentlich auch unnötig, schade und atmosphärestörend.

Das Spiel ist zu recht erst ab 18 freigegeben. Wem es zu gewalttätig ist sei es frei gestellt,  es nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## hexahate-com (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 24.10.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hexahate-com am 24.10.2008 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, die Verbote in Sachen Manhunt sind ja nicht von den Konsumenten, sondern von der Regierung - das ist dann halt so ähnlich wie hier.

Was das Gore betrifft: Ein Spiel, das ganz offensichtlich "The Thing" und "Event Horizon" zitiert, dürfte wohl kaum zimperlich sein und eher Gorehounds als Zielgruppe haben. Leute die solche Filme gucken (und dann in diesem Game erleben wollen), die wollen auch das entsprechende Gequetsche - und, auch wenn das vielleicht einige nachvollziehen können, ein gewisser Level an Gore gehört halt eben für einige Leute durchaus zu einer glaubwürdigen Atmosphäre dazu, ...


----------



## White-Devil (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

nur ein wenig merkwürdig finde ich das die usk es so freigegeben hat, wenn selbst die pcgames redakteure schon von zu viel gewalt/blut sprechen... (vielleicht war es ja soviel das es schon wieder unrealistisch war?)
es kann ja jetzt nach dieser einstuffung auch nicht mehr indiziert werden oder?
ob ea seine finger da mit im spiel hat? 

denn andere titel wurden ja schon für vermutlich(hab dead space noch nicht gespielt) weniger indiziert, wie zb einige resident evil teile.


----------



## N-o-x (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hexahate-com am 24.10.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Verbote in Sachen Manhunt sind ja nicht von den Konsumenten, sondern von der Regierung - das ist dann halt so ähnlich wie hier.
> 
> Was das Gore betrifft: Ein Spiel, das ganz offensichtlich "The Thing" und "Event Horizon" zitiert, dürfte wohl kaum zimperlich sein und eher Gorehounds als Zielgruppe haben. Leute die solche Filme gucken (und dann in diesem Game erleben wollen), die wollen auch das entsprechende Gequetsche - und, auch wenn das vielleicht einige nachvollziehen können, ein gewisser Level an Gore gehört halt eben für einige Leute durchaus zu einer glaubwürdigen Atmosphäre dazu, ...


In Event Horizon tragen die Gore Effekte auf jeden Fall zur Atmosphäre bei. Auch wenn der Film nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist, muss man das einfach zugeben.

Dead Space sollte man sich einfach erstmal ansehen, bevor man die Redaktion an den Pranger stellt. Vielleicht wäre man mit weniger Splatter zum gleichen Ergebnis, was das Spielerlebnis angeht, gekommen. Und in so einem Fall würde ich die Aussagen im Test absolut unterstützen. Gewalt um seiner selbst willen halte ich einfach für unnötig.


----------



## LordTerror270 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Man, man, man...

Selbst _wenn_ wegen der Gewalt  abgewertet wurde, ist doch schnurzpiepe. Ist bestenfalls eh nur ein oder zwei jämmerliches Prozent.

Außerdem ist ein zu hoher Gewaltanteil durchaus ein Faktor, der den Spielspaß negativ beeinflusst. Nicht nur, weil es immer noch Menschen geben soll, die selbst in Horror-Spielen nicht gern auf Kinder und co. schießen (überhaupt: Kinder und Entertainment passen im Action-Bereich ohnehin nur schwer zusammen - ich will auf "gefährliche" Monster, Roboter und Soldaten ballern, nicht auf irgendwelche pseudogruseligen Minimonster). 
Ich persönlich empfinde es durchaus als Atmosphäre-Killer, wenn der Entwickler schon so verzweifelt ist, dass er versuchen muss, den Spieler durch möglichst Provokante Szenen zu schockieren. Deshalb werden z.B. auch Filme mit hohen Splatter-Gehalt von vielen eher als Komodie angesehen, denn als Horror-Film. Vielleicht bin ich diesbezüglich aber auch zu anspruchsvoll....


----------



## Birdy84 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich weiß gar nicht warum sich einige wegen dieser Gewalt-begründeten Abwertung/ Kritik aufgregen. Irgendwo hat der "gute Geschmack" nun mal sein Ende - beim Einen früher, beim Anderen später. Dazu kommt, dass den Redakteuren die Gewalt unnötig und unpassend vorkommt. Spätestens beim zweiten Argument ist das für mich klar ein Abwertungsgrund. Natürlich handelt es sich hier um ein Horror-Spiel, aber auch hier können Übertreibungen jeglicher Art den Spielspaß schmälern.

Anderes Beispiel: BiA Hell's Highway sollte den meisten ja ein Begriff sein. Obwohl dies ein Shooter ist, ist der Zeitlupeneffekt, bei bestimmten (Voll-)Treffern bei denen sich die Gegner in Einzelteile zerlegen, in meinen Augen völlig deplaziert, weil unrealistisch und unnötig gewaltverherrlichend.

Die PCG hat schon bei mehreren Spieletests auf besondere (kritisch) Gewalt hingewiesen. Zuletzt beim Far Cry 2 Test wurden die ziemlich harten selbst Verarztungen doch eher negativ erwähnt. Ebenso wurde bei Painkiller Battle out of Hell kritisch angemerkt, dass in einem Level Kinder (aus einem Weisenhaus?) die Gegner sind.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

mein gott so ein kindergarten. das spiel ist nun mal ein survival horror spiel und nicht theme park !! das genre lebt von gewaltdarstellungen und beklemmender atmosphäre. so was als negativ zu bewerten ist ein witz. erstens ist die gewalt dem ganzen design des spiels angepasst und fällt nicht ab. zweitens ist es nun einmal ein spiel für leute über 18 jahre. dafür gibt es altersbeschränkungen!! drittens beweist EA das sie fähig sind wirklich coole games rauszubringen.....ich spiels ca 3-4 stunden und bin gefesselt vom design, atmosphäre und dem ganzen gameplay. 

die inspirationen bei filmklassikern sind bewusst und gut gewählt!! auf keinen fall ist hier eine kritik anzubringen. 

im moment eines der ebsten survival horror spiele.


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Hallo zusammen und danke für die Kritik und die Anmerkungen!

Der Wertungsabzug ergibt sich hauptsächlich aus dem immer wieder auftretenden Gefühl "Das habe ich doch schonmal gesehen". Der Abzug durch Gewalt ist sicherlich ein recht subjektiver (schließlich ist jeder Test subjektiv!). Für mich hat der übertriebene Splatter-Faktor eher an einigen Stellen die Atmosphäre behindert als Sie zu unterstützen. Wer auf ungezügelten Gore steht, der darf vielleicht 0,5 bis 1 Prozent draufrechnen - aber bestimmt nicht mehr! Der Kritikpunkt mangelnde Innovation bleibt. Das ist auch mir in den ersten 3-4 Spielstunden weniger aufgefallen, da tatsächlich die Anleihen bei Filmen gut dosiert und cachiert werden. Aber nach einer Weile bemerkt man auch die geklauten Gameplay-Elemente. Und das fällt dann doch schon stärker ins Gewicht. 

Prinzipiell ist gegen Gewaltdarstellung in der Erwachsenenunterhaltung kein Problem. Sie sollte halt nur nicht beim Spielfluss stören. Und das hat es mich - persönlich - ein wenig.


----------



## Boesor (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 24.10.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> mein gott so ein kindergarten. das spiel ist nun mal ein survival horror spiel und nicht theme park !! das genre lebt von gewaltdarstellungen und beklemmender atmosphäre. so was als negativ zu bewerten ist ein witz.



Na dann ist es ja gut, dass eben das nicht kritisiert wurde, eher das gegenteil. Zuviel Gewalt ist der Atmosphäre für den Autor abträglich. Kann man doch einfach mal so akzeptieren, oder ist das so schwer?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				chschluetter am 24.10.2008 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen und danke für die Kritik und die Anmerkungen!
> 
> Der Wertungsabzug ergibt sich hauptsächlich aus dem immer wieder auftretenden Gefühl "Das habe ich doch schonmal gesehen". Der Abzug durch Gewalt ist sicherlich ein recht subjektiver (schließlich ist jeder Test subjektiv!). Für mich hat der übertriebene Splatter-Faktor eher an einigen Stellen die Atmosphäre behindert als Sie zu unterstützen. Wer auf ungezügelten Gore steht, der darf vielleicht 0,5 bis 1 Prozent draufrechnen - aber bestimmt nicht mehr! Der Kritikpunkt mangelnde Innovation bleibt. Das ist auch mir in den ersten 3-4 Spielstunden weniger aufgefallen, da tatsächlich die Anleihen bei Filmen gut dosiert und cachiert werden. Aber nach einer Weile bemerkt man auch die geklauten Gameplay-Elemente. Und das fällt dann doch schon stärker ins Gewicht.
> 
> Prinzipiell ist gegen Gewaltdarstellung in der Erwachsenenunterhaltung kein Problem. Sie sollte halt nur nicht beim Spielfluss stören. Und das hat es mich - persönlich - ein wenig.




naja keine innovationen würde ich nicht sagen. was will man den da neu erfinden es ist survival horror.positiv sehr eigenes leveldesign! die tatsache das das ganze spiel auf einer raumstation spielt macht es für die leveldesigner ziemlich schwer die abschnitte abwechslunsgreich zu gestalten. ich finde das ist sehr gut gelungen. dazu die holoanzeigen von den menüs und die spetziellen waffen machen es nicht zu einem standart survival shooter. die gegner sind nicht sonderlich intelligent, müssen sie aber auch nicht sein. dafür sind sie gnadenlos. auch die kleinen (zugegen einfachen) rätselelemente passen ins gesamtbild ! der gore faktor fand ich nicht übertrieben. freue mich auf heute abend ZOCKEN!!!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 24.10.2008 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> MurPhYsSHeeP am 24.10.2008 16:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich muss dir ganz ehrlich sagen in all den letzten diskussionen kommst du mir schon etwas wie die moralpolizei rüber!?? hast du das spiel gezockt ? dir davon ein bild gemacht ? wenn nicht schau es dir zuerst an und bilde dir ne eigene meinung. ich habe meine abgeben und finde sogar das der gore faktor sehr gut ins spiel passt ! das ich das anders sehe als die pc games redaktion ist doch legitim? schönen abend ......


----------



## Boesor (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 24.10.2008 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du das spiel gezockt ? dir davon ein bild gemacht ? wenn nicht schau es dir zuerst an und bilde dir ne eigene meinung. ich habe meine abgeben und finde sogar das der gore faktor sehr gut ins spiel passt ! das ich das anders sehe als die pc games redaktion ist doch legitim? schönen abend ......



Na da hast du ja astrein verstanden was ich sagen wollte.
Klar kann ich akzeptieren wenn dir das Spiel gefällt, aber irgendwo erwarte ich auch, dass man die kritik vom Autor akzeptiert.
Und nein, ich bin nicht der Zweitnick vom Autor, ich kenne ihn auch nicht.

Mich nerven nur solche Reaktionen nach dem Motto: "Mir gefällts, also ist die kritik des Autor Müll".


----------



## trippleyyy (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

wieso nicht auch unrealistische 89% wie bei farcry2 ihr maden ;P ?


----------



## Dr-Brot (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde Gewalt ist immer auch ein gute Stilmittel in Spielen aber solch übertrieben Darstellung auch nicht nötig. Ich finde es immer besser wenn Schock und Ekel momente gut geplant gesetzt werden und nicht das ganze Spiel damit zugepflastert wird...
Deswegen finde ich die Kritikpunkt von beiden wirklich berrechtigt! Gewalt?
Ja. Etwas  überzogene Gewalt? Ja (wenn richitg eingesetzt). Maßlos übertriebene Metzeleien und Blutbäder? Nein!
Macht das Spiel nicht schlehct, aber bringt dann auch irgendwie ein doofes Gefühl, man braucht (und will) so was wirklich nicht zwingend haben...


----------



## PCG_Vader (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Oray am 24.10.2008 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin von der PC Games bei diesem TEST richtig enttäuscht. Warum trennt sich der Spielspaß von den 90 ern weil das Spiel zu viel Gewalt in sich birgt? Was hat der Spielspaß damit zu tun?



Ich bin jetzt bald durch und muss sagen: Ja das Spiel ist gut. Ja das Spiel hat zwar kaum Innovation, aber dafür auch kaum Macken. Aber das Game ist im Leben kein 90er! Für einen 90er fehlt die Innovation, fehlen mehr Szenen die restlos begeistern und im Kopf bleiben, statt nur kurz zu freuen. Dead Space ist klasse - aber es ist kein Klassiker, kein 90er!   



> Ich meine die Entwickler dieses Spiels wollen eine beklemmte, Absurda ja sogar Groteske Spielewelt und Atmosphäre erschaffen. Und dies mit übertrieben Gewaltszenen darzustellen ist doch nur all zu perfekt. Dead Space will und wollte ja nie ein 0 8 15 Standard sein. Gerade diese Art von Gewaltdarstellungen passen perfekt in das Gesamtbild von Dead Space. Die Entwickler wollten es so. Sie wollten dass wir Spieler uns in den Hauptprotagonisten hineinversetzen und mit ihm seine Unheimlich, von Monstern (Biestern,Höllengestalten) vollgestopfte Welt erleben. Das SPIEL SOLL JA SCHOCKEN. Und ohne Gewalt, die meiner Meinung nach ruhig Krank und schon pervers ausfallen kann, sind solche Spiele nicht überlebensfähig.



Ach ja? Da muss ich leider meine persönliche Erfahrung dagegensetzen: Eine der größten Schocksituationen hab ich grad in einem Gang erlebt, als der Strom ausfiel. Ja, es fiel der Strom aus - keine platzenden Kinderköpfe, keine verstümmelten Frauenleichen, ein einfacher Stromausfall samt schauriger Atmo! So wird echter Grusel gemacht, so gefriert dem Spieler das Blut in den Adern. Die brutalen Metzeleien schocken dagegen nicht wirklich...
Nicht hunderte Liter Blut an den Wänden und menschliche Leichen, in die man reintreten kann, damit das Blut hochspritzt - nein, das Gefühl, dass das Grauen hinter jeder Ecke lauert, der Angstschweiß, wenn die Munitionsreserve zur Neige geht und man mit einer Hand voll Schuss einem Rudel Feinde gegenüber steht... und die nackte Panik, wenn man durch Gänge und Räume hetzt, verfolgt von einem unverwundbaren Obermonster und mehreren kleineren Viechern und die Sauerstoffanzeige nähert sich dem Nullwert - das ist HORROR!



> Ich meine was ist mit Quake 3 Arena? Manhunt, Postal, Unreal Reihe (Ungeschnitten) ohne Gewalt.



Das Beben? Ein "Sportspiel", dutzende Multiplayertitel von battlefield bis CS zeigen, dass das Blut nicht der ausschlaggebende Reiz ist.
Postmann? Bitterböse Satire auf eine kranke Gesellschaft, hier wird Gewalt "intelligent" zur Satire eingesetzt - nicht zum reinen Selbstzweck!
Unreal-Reihe? Haben die späteren Teile weniger Spaß gemacht, weil kein Blut spritzte? Also mir nicht...


Und was all die Möchtegern-Erwachsenen angeht: Zeichnet sich der Erwachsenheitsgrad eines Unterhaltungsproduktes wirklich durch die Liter Blut, die Zahl der abgetrennten Körperteile und den Ekelfaktor der Todesszenen aus?
Ich glaube nicht... und falls das in der Mehrheit der Gesellschaft doch der Fall sein sollte, finde ich das schlicht traurig und ziemlich arm 
Also denkt doch mal drüber nach, ob Erwachsensein nicht eher was mit dem gedanklichen Inhalt des Kopfes zu tun hat - und nicht mit dem Inhalt, der in Actionfilmen an der Wand verteilt wird...


----------



## robby23 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Das muss schon was heißen wenn selbst PC Games sagt, dass das Spiel zu brutal ist.

Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern in der C&C Generals indiziert wurde.
Und dieses Spiel kommt ungeschnitten nach Deutschland.

Ich mache mir langsam Sorgen.


----------



## pucki123 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				robby23 am 24.10.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss schon was heißen wenn selbst PC Games sagt, dass das Spiel zu brutal ist.
> 
> Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern in der C&C Generals indiziert wurde.
> Und dieses Spiel kommt ungeschnitten nach Deutschland.
> ...



Is doch nur n Fantasie shooter...  
wenns nur Aliens sin die man zertückeln kann egal!
Bei Anderen Spieln wie BIA: HH find ich die gewalt übertrieben http://www.schnittberichte.com/schnittbericht.php?ID=5975577
da hättes es auch mit Blutspritzern gereicht   warum is dass Game eig ab 18? 16 hätt leicht gereicht.


----------



## sandman2003 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

lol viel zu hoher gewaltgrad... unfassbar.. das is halt horror splatter und so.. naja das ist ja ansicht des autors 

ich freue mich auf meine version aus england  ist seit vorgestern unterwegs


----------



## LordTerror270 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Um noch einmal kurz auf das Thema "Survival-Horror muss extrem blutig sein" zurück zu kommen:

- Silent Hill 2
- Resident Evil 1 (Remake)
- Resident Evil 4

Was haben diese drei Spiele gemeinsam? Sie alle gehören zum Survival-Horror und genießen einen fast schon legendären Ruf. Dabei sind sie für heutige Verhältnisse fast schon harmlos.

Ich meine, was sieht man denn schon? Bei RE1 und RE4 ist das höchste der Gefühle ein explodierender Zombiekopf. Bei SH2 gibt es überhaupt keine abgetrennten Körperteile. Auch übertriebene Blutspritzer findet man kaum.

Trotzdem sind all diese Spiele selbst für heutige Verhältnisse :imho: noch ganz schön gruselig (zumindest, wenn man sie nicht schon x-mal gespielt hat). Das diese Spiele selbst heute noch einen zeitlosen Charme besitzen liegt sicher auch daran, dass man wusste, wann man Gewalt zeigen musste und wann nicht.


----------



## bumi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Sehr schöner Test welcher meine Vermutung unterstreicht, dass das Spiel atmosphärisch ein wahrer Kracher ist - sozusagen ein Must-Have für Gruselfans wie mich   

Kann mir denn irgendjemand Auskünfte bezüglich des Kopierschutzes geben? Das Spiel muss ja online aktiviert werden, womit ich keine Probleme hab. Aber wie oft lässt es sich denn nach einer ordnungsgemässen Deinstallation wieder auf den Rechner spielen? Weiss das irgendwer? Vorzugsweise ein Redakteur?


----------



## Zapfenbaer (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				robby23 am 24.10.2008 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich noch an die Zeit erinnern in der C&C Generals indiziert wurde.
> Und dieses Spiel kommt ungeschnitten nach Deutschland.
> 
> Ich mache mir langsam Sorgen.



Ich glaube, das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Bei Dead Space ist es die Gewaltdarstellung, bei C&C: G waren es die Massenvernichtungswaffen. Deshalb wird auch heute noch zumindest geschnitten und lokalisiert: Ein Beispiel wäre World In Conflict, wo die Atombombe in BFB umbenannt wurde, um den bösen Makel der Massenvernichtungswaffe loszuwerden. Der Grafikeffekt blieb übrigens ...


----------



## mrdisaster88 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				bumi am 24.10.2008 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir denn irgendjemand Auskünfte bezüglich des Kopierschutzes geben? Das Spiel muss ja online aktiviert werden, womit ich keine Probleme hab. Aber wie oft lässt es sich denn nach einer ordnungsgemässen Deinstallation wieder auf den Rechner spielen? Weiss das irgendwer? Vorzugsweise ein Redakteur?



Bin zwar kein Redakteur.. wie auch immer, du kannst das Spiel so oft installieren wie du willst, auf 3 Rechnern. Läuft ohne die DVD einzulegen. Soviel ich weiss, genau das selbe wie bei Spore.

Wegen der schwammigen Steuerung generell: Vsync in den Grafikoptionen deaktivieren, und schon läuft es butterweich!


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LordTerror270 am 24.10.2008 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Um noch einmal kurz auf das Thema "Survival-Horror muss extrem blutig sein" zurück zu kommen:
> 
> - Silent Hill 2
> - Resident Evil 1 (Remake)
> ...


Resident Evil 1:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YBPorxYQcwc
Bei lebendigen Leib zerfleischte Leute, abgetrennte Arme, massenhaft Blut, dazu konnte man im Spiel selber den Zombies mit der Schrotflinte die Beine wegschiessen, die sind dann weiter auf dich zugerobbt. (Übrigens wie in Dead Space).
Der größte Horror an RE1 war die Betonfrisur von Albert Wesker.
Jedesmal wenn die gezeigt wurde starb irgendwo ein Frisör.


----------



## Krait666 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Freu mich schon seit langem auf das Spiel, was die Kritik zur Grafik angeht kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, nach xxx Trailern macht das Spiel grafisch einen besseren Eindruck als wie Far Cry, ich konnte es wiederrum auch noch nicht spielen, mal sehen.
Freu mich sehr über die 20 Std. Playtime.
Was Sounds angeht, allein die Waffensounds verleiten mich schon zu einem Kauf, bin ncoh am überlegen ob PC oder PS3 im Heimkino würde es natürlich richtig knallen^^.
Generell zu der Kritik regt es mich wieder seeeeeeehr auf das schon Screenshots aus Bossfights gepostet werden...somit ist der erste WOW Effekt weg. Böse gespoilert, aber nicht nur ihr sondern auch der Hersteller selber hat ja Kampfsequenzen mit einem Boss in den LaunchTrailer eingebaut, was ich ebenfalls sehr mies finde. Bitte in Zukunft mehr darauf achten nicht zu spoilern. 
Mit der Wertung bin ich zufrieden und vorallem, das die Story nicht wie jede 0815 Scifi Story rüberkommt.


----------



## bumi (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mrdisaster88 am 24.10.2008 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar kein Redakteur.. wie auch immer, du kannst das Spiel so oft installieren wie du willst, auf 3 Rechnern. Läuft ohne die DVD einzulegen. Soviel ich weiss, genau das selbe wie bei Spore.


Ich weiss nur, dass sich bei Spore viele über dieses Manko beschwert haben   
Das Spiel auf verschiedenen Rechnern installieren will ich gar nicht. Es geht mir nur darum. ob ich das Spiel erneut installieren kann wenn ich z.b. nach 1-2 Jahren wieder Bock drauf hab - oder nach einem Neuaufsetzen des Systems


----------



## Brotkruemel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 24.10.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Der größte Horror an RE1 war die Betonfrisur von Albert Wesker.
> Jedesmal wenn die gezeigt wurde starb irgendwo ein Frisör.



 Made my Day!


----------



## GorrestFump (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				hexahate-com am 24.10.2008 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das der Redaktion dieser Grad an Gewalt sauer aufstösst, sollte den Leuten (wie mir), die Gore mögen, ein richtig dicker Pluspunkt sein!



Genauso dacht ich mir das auch. Gewalt gehört zu Horror. Gewalt schockiert und das gehört zu Horror. Ich denk mir einfach nen Wertungspunkt dazu und freue mich auf Dead Space.
Der Rest ist Politik seitens PC Games, überzogene Gewalt muss momentan kritisiert werden.

Da wunderts mich aber dass bei *Far Cry 2* nicht moniert wurde, dass es im Multiplayer *Punkte für Hinrichtungen* gibt  - und zwar nachdem man die Punkte für den Frag schon erhalten hat und der Gegner wehrlos am Boden liegt.

Das finde ich ehrlich gesagt weitaus bedenklicher als ein paar abgetrennte Arme oder viel Blut.


----------



## robby23 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zapfenbaer am 24.10.2008 18:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das sind zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Bei Dead Space ist es die Gewaltdarstellung, bei C&C: G waren es die Massenvernichtungswaffen. Deshalb wird auch heute noch zumindest geschnitten und lokalisiert: Ein Beispiel wäre World In Conflict, wo die Atombombe in BFB umbenannt wurde, um den bösen Makel der Massenvernichtungswaffe loszuwerden. Der Grafikeffekt blieb übrigens ...




Ja genau das meine ich. Den Prüfungsgremien sind gesellschaftlich brisante Inhalte (siehe 11. September -> Irak Krieg -> Grund für Indizierung/Änderung) ein größerer Dorn im Auge als exessive Gewaltdarstellung. Soll heißen sie lassen sich beeinflussen.

Das lässt an ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit zweifeln, was eigentlich einen riesen Nachteil für die Gamer mit sich bringt. Wenn nämlich was passiert, wirds auf die brutalsten Spiele geschoben, vor denen nicht gewarnt wurde und so wird eine andere Prüfungsinstanz ins Leben gerufen.

Naja steht ja noch nicht zur Debatte.

PS: Die Atomrakete heißt übrigens immer noch Atomrakete.  Nur die Antraxbombe wurde umbenannt. Ansonsten halt Menschen durch Maschienen (Bombeneinkaufswagen) ausgetauscht.


----------



## paraphonatic (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Habs grad durch, definitiv mein Favorite für 2008, da Fear 2 erst 2009 kommt, so nun wird FC2 angefangen zu zocken  


Dead Space ?! Kaufen marsch marsch 


-Para


----------



## Sumpfling (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Omg das ist ein böses böses Spiel .. viel zu brutal.
Nein das werde ich besser mal nicht spielen tun.


----------



## moskitoo (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 24.10.2008 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Resident Evil 1:
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=YBPorxYQcwc
> Bei lebendigen Leib zerfleischte Leute, abgetrennte Arme, massenhaft Blut, dazu konnte man im Spiel selber den Zombies mit der Schrotflinte die Beine wegschiessen, die sind dann weiter auf dich zugerobbt. (Übrigens wie in Dead Space).
> Der größte Horror an RE1 war die Betonfrisur von Albert Wesker.
> Jedesmal wenn die gezeigt wurde starb irgendwo ein Frisör.



Hmm, ich hatte zwar RE1 und RE1 DC für die PS1 aber das Intro hab ich nie gesehen.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 24.10.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, ich hatte zwar RE1 und RE1 DC für die PS1 aber das Intro hab ich nie gesehen.


Das war jedenfalls das Intro bei der PC-Version. B-Movie in Reinkultur.
Wirklich klasse war das Remake für den Gamecube. Solche Spiele werden wohl nicht mehr produziert. Wobei ein Teil des Horrors daraus bestand, dass man Zombies hörte, aber aufgrund der statischen Hintergründe nicht immer alles so überblicken konnte, wie bei einem 3D-Game. Eigentlich eine "Unzulänglichkeit".
Muss mal wieder meinen Cube rauskramen.


----------



## patsche (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

beinhaltet das spiel jetzt eigendlich 'quick time events' ähnlich wie bei RE4 bzw. jericho?

falls es im test niedergeschrieben ist entschuldige ich mich für die frage, hatte einfach keine lust  den test komplett zu lesen.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Christian Schlütter schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Zum einen machen sich an vielen Ecken die Anleihen bei Genre-Größen und Film-Klassikern bemerkbar [...]


Das ist ein Kritikpunkt? Dann dürfen wir also mit einer Abwertung von Starcraft (Warhammer 40k, Starship Troopers) und der ganzen Warcraft-Serie (Warhammer Fantasy, LotR) rechnen?


----------



## LordTerror270 (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 24.10.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 24.10.2008 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht. Hab ja auch extra "Remake" dabei geschrieben.
Außerdem habe ich doch ganz klipp und klar gesagt, dass es mir nicht darum geht, wenn irgendwelche "Soldaten" bei von Zombies verputzt werden oder ein Zombie mal eben enthauptet, zweigeteilt oder sonstwie zerstückelt wird. Außerdem ist das Video vom Gewaltgrad her ja wohl mehr als lächerlich. Ein bisschen Blut, ein schreiender Laienschauspieler und ne Leiche. Gibt's heute alles schon im Nachmittagsprogramm gruseliger (insbesondere die Schauspieler).

Es geht darum, wie subtil man dabei voran geht. Wenn man einfach mal mit der Holzhammer Methode alle möglichen Gewaltszenen in spiel bringt, empfinde ich das eher als langweilig. 
Ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist :imho: Quake 4. Jede menge Blut hatte es, spannend war's aber nicht. Bestenfalls unfreiwillig komisch. Wäre jedoch das Spielprinzip nicht in Ordnung gewesen, wäre es ein totaler Reinfall geworden.


P.S.: Zumindest weis ich jetzt, warum der Wesker sich in den Spiel so frei umher bewegen konnte. Die Zombies hatten Angst vor seiner Frisur.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 24.10.2008 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> beinhaltet das spiel jetzt eigendlich 'quick time events' ähnlich wie bei RE4 bzw. jericho?
> 
> falls es im test niedergeschrieben ist entschuldige ich mich für die frage, hatte einfach keine lust  den test komplett zu lesen.


Dazu kann ich zwar nichts sagen, denn mein Exemplar ist noch auf dem Postweg, aber ich ifnde das ein interessantes Thema.
Bei Quick-TImes habe ich durchaus gemischte Gefühle. Es stimmt zwar, dass die Spieledesigner damit besonders coole Szenen zeigen können, ohne den Spieler ganz zum passivem Zusehen einer Cutszene zu verdammen, andererseits wird der Skillfaktor auf ein ganz simples Geschicklichkeitsspiel zurückgeschraubt, und das finde ich beim letzten Bosskampf irgendwie unbefriedigend (z.B. Metal Gear Solid 4, God of War). Auch wenn die Quicktimes überhand nehmen, finde ich mich irgendwie unangenehm an den Anfang der interaktiven Filme zurückversetzt "Dirk the Daring". Übles lässen mich da das erste Ingamevideo von Heavy Rain befürchten, wo der ganze, recht lange Zweikampf wohl aus Quicktimes besteht.
Cool fand ich allerdings die Idee, bei God of War den Sirenen mit einer Stickdrehbewegung den Hals umzudrehen   .


----------



## N-o-x (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				moskitoo am 24.10.2008 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 24.10.2008 19:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dieses Intro gab's auf der PS1 nur in der Director's Cut Version, die ein paar Monate nach der normalen auf den Markt kam (ich habe beide  ). Das gekürzte Intro enthielt die ganzen verstümmelten Leichen nicht und war außerdem nur schwarz-weiß.


----------



## Paulgilbert (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 24.10.2008 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> beinhaltet das spiel jetzt eigendlich 'quick time events' ähnlich wie bei RE4 bzw. jericho?
> 
> falls es im test niedergeschrieben ist entschuldige ich mich für die frage, hatte einfach keine lust  den test komplett zu lesen.



Zu faul zum Lesen? Eines Tages bist Du noch zu faul, um aufs Klo zugehen und erstickst buchstäblich an Deiner Lethargie. Hier gibts Texte, in denen viel Arbeit steckt für Lau. Sei also kein Narr. Lies und stell danach deine Fragen.


----------



## deeeesti (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Ich hab die Xbox Fassung und bin jetzt mit den ersten 3 Kapiteln fertig.

Geniales Spiel und die Atmo saugt einen voll ein.


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				JohnCarpenter am 24.10.2008 22:51 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 24.10.2008 21:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Diese QTEs sind zwar häufig nett anzusehen, aber spielerisch viel zu simpel und meistens nur nervig. Wenn so eine Zwischensequenz aufgelockert wird wie z.B. bei RE4 bei dem Messerkampf ist das OK. Aber wenn diese QTEs im normalen Spielverlauf vorkommen, finde ich das einfach nur billig, weil es dem Spieler zu leicht gemacht wird. Leider wird diese Methode ein immer größerer Trend. Schlimm war es auch bei TR Legend, weil nicht immer klar war welche Taste betätigt werden musste.


----------



## Somian (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Kann man das Spiel mit gamepad spielen? Ich spiele gerade far cry 2 mit pad und ich will es nie mehr hergeben  klingt zwar komisch, sit aber so. da Dead Space aber nicht GFW ist (ok, far cry 2 auch nicht), wollte ich wissen ob es das pad unterstützt.


----------



## I-Eat-Parrots (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Mimimimi zu brutal, zu brutal. Ich halte das ja für Geschmackssache und ich als absoluter Splatterfan halte den Gewaltgrad überhaupt nicht für einen Negativpunkt. Und das bedeutet jetzt nicht, wie im Fazit geschrieben, dass ich Freude an Leid und Tod finde. 
Ich mag einfach Splatter und finde, dass es einer düsteren Atmosphäre weiterhilft noch düsterer zu werden. 

Es ist wirklich Geschmackssache, das weiß ich, aber es dann so breitzulatschen und wahrscheinlich noch Prozente abzuzuiehen, weil es brutal ist, halte ich für Schwachsinn-
.


edit: Sorry, hatte gar nicht bemerkt, dass das schon auf den anderen Seiten behandelt wurde. Hab alles gelesen, bleib natürlich bei meiner Meinung, aber weiß wenigstens was abgewertet wurde und weshalb und so. Find es dennoch befremdend.


----------



## Zubunapy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



> den intensivsten und schockierendsten Survival-Horror seit Resident Evil 4


 Und deswegen wird es gekauft! Wie hoch der Gewaltgrad ist, werden wir sehen. Die beschriebenen Szenen erinnern sehr an Bioshock im Original. In der deutschen Version lebten die Versuchskaninchen des verrückten Professors nicht mehr. Im Original waren es Schönheitskorrekturen bei lebendigem Leibe. Ist Dead Space brutaler? Wir werden sehen. Aber gekauft wird es so oder so. Ich liebe einfach das Survival-Horror- Genre


----------



## TCPip2k (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

lol viel zu hoher Gewaltgrad xD

Hauptsache was Negatives finden.
Man schaut sich ja auch nicht Death Proof an und beschwert sich hinterher dass es zu viel Splatter gab.


----------



## Lisi87 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Also ihr bei PCG überbietet euch immer wieder selbst - jetzt wird zuviel Gewalt zum Kritikpunkt... An sich wäre das ja ganz legitim, wenn man eben diese Ansicht vertritt. Was mir aber bei diesem Review und den meisten eurer anderen Tests sehr sauer aufstößt, ist die Tatsache, dass offenbar mit dreierlei Maß gemessen wird. 

Ihr kritisiert bestimmte Dinge rein willkürlich, so wie sie euch gerade in den Kram passen: Stichwort bei diesem Thema: "mangelnde Innovation" - ROFL, das hätte man bei so vielen Spielen anmerken und kritisieren müssen in den letzten Jahren, insbesondere bei Spielen wie Warhead, Tiberium Wars usw... 

Aber da unterlässt man das ganz einfach, sonst könnte ja noch der Eindruck von Fairness entstehen. Das, was hier wiedermal präsentiert wird, ist bereits keine eigene Meinung mehr sondern weniger: Eure Tests sind nicht subjektiv, sondern wertlos, weil komplett willkürlich.


----------



## Bulldog73 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

ich sag nur eins ...

Wenn Ihr Horror nicht ertragen könnt spielt 
" DIE SIMS 2 "...  Christian und Felix !!!

Horror definiert sich über Ängste, Brutalität (abstoßende Bilder) und nervenzerreißende Spannung.


----------



## Zubunapy (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Bulldog73 am 25.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sag nur eins ...
> 
> Wenn Ihr Horror nicht ertragen könnt spielt
> " DIE SIMS 2 "...  Christian und Felix !!!
> ...


Ahmen. Du triffst den Hund auf die Schnauze! Brutalität in Horrorspielen ist normal. Man denke an Resident Evil, an Fear und an Dumm3. Alle diese Spiele definieren sich durch gruselige Atmo hervorgerufen durch düstere Gänge, skurile/ undurchsichtige Charaktere und vor allem durch brutale Szenen. Schockierende Bilder gehöhren zu Horror wie Nutella auf´s Brot  . 

Allerdings kann man da durchaus selektieren: Ist es Gore als Mittel zum Zweck, also als Stilmittel, oder wird schon zu viel des Guten geboten? Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Allerdings ist Gore weder ein Garant für Spielspaß noch für Abscheu. Manch einer mag es, anderer hasst es. Es in die Wertung einfließen zu lassen, weil einer von euch es nicht mag, ist unprofessionell. Brutalität ist schließlich kein messbarer Fakt sondern eine subjektive Empfindung. Jeder empfindet etwas anderes als brutal. 

Die von euch genannten Beispiele (Frau weint am zerfetzten Leib ihres Mannes usw) sind allerdings eher der Stimmung dienlich als irgendwie abstoßend. Das Leid muss ja irgendwie dargestellt werden.


----------



## LeeJak (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

ob der gewaltgrad zu hoch sollte wohl jeder spieler/in für sich selbst beurteilen. die erwähnung  ist sicher ok, dennoch, dieser punkt hat in einer wertung nichts verloren, da komplett subjektiv!! jetzt ehrlich, wer sich "dead space" zulegt will ganz einfach welche kaputt hauen (rein digital natürlich), und  zum monster sägen gehören dann blut und einzelne monsterkörperteile eben dazu!!! also, frohes metzeln!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

*Amen*; ihr Atheisten !   

Aber zum Thema Gewalt: Es gibt für jedes Genre eine Grenze an ertragbarer Gewalt; beim (Sub-)Genre Survival - Horror liegt diese Meßlatte naturgemäß am höchsten. Auch wenn ich Dead Space wohl nicht spielen werde (Egoshooter sind nicht mein Genre), ist der Test auch in diesem Punkt meiner Meinung nach gelungen. Die Grenze ertragbarer Gewalt zu definieren, ist sicher geschmacksabhängig; dass wir (also die Community, aber auch die Tester) sie definieren müssen, ist aber notwendig. Die Notwendigkeit folgt nicht nur wg. d. USK, sondern auch wg. des allgemeinen Ansehens der gesamten Spieleindustrie. Leider sind Computerspieler nicht politische Entscheidungsträger; deswegen müssen wir uns um das Ansehen der Spiele (insb. Egoshooter, aber auch CRPG wie Fallout 3) kümmern. Hätte PCG nicht die Gewalt (od. GSt.) angesprochen, wäre die Außenwirkung einmal mehr fatal gewesen.

Auflagenstarke Zeitschriften haben nun mal Außenwirkung - diese haben alle Poster, die hier gg. die Äußerungen opponieren, anscheinend außer acht gelassen. Keine Zeitschrift kann es sich mehr leisten, bei einem hohen Grad an Gewalt diese im Test unerwähnt zu lassen. Richtig ist auch der Abzug - denn er fällt marginal, ja symbolisch aus. Damit kommt die PCG sogar den Gewaltfanatikern (Splatterfans - gebe zu, dass auch mich das ab und zu fasziniert) entgegen. 

Dass die USK den Titel hat unzensiert hat passieren lassen, ändert nichts an dem Abzug/der Erwähnung, die Gewalt sei übertrieben: Es ist eben nicht nur die USK, die Außenwirkung erzielt. Ihre Entscheidung entbindet keine Spieleredaktion der Welt von einem Statement zum Thema Gewalt.

Insgesamt scheint es sich ja bei Dead Space trotzdem um ein sehr gutes Exemplar des Subgenres zu handeln. Eine so hohe Wertung verteilt PCG nicht oft (außer bei Hypespielen natürlich    ).


----------



## Anthile (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Woher kommt eigentlich dieses unsägliche "Ich hab eine andere Meinung als der Tester -> Tester ist doof"?
Ist ja toll, wenn man eine eigene Auffassung hat, aber das heißt ja nicht, dass man dann automatisch andere Meinungen diffamieren muss.
Ist ja schlimm geworden hier.


----------



## Odin333 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Minuspunkt: viel zu hoher gewaltgrad
?????
Lass ihr jetzt auch so sachen in die Wertung einfliesse wie:
Minuspunkt: Story ist spannend aufgebaut, gefällt mir aber nicht.

Ich denke soetwas wie Gewalt hat in einer Wertung nichts zu suchen, da sie nur subjektiv bewertbar ist.
Bei Fear, Doom usw. gabs dafür ja auch keine Minuspunkte, also lasst Gewalt bei der Wertung weck, vllt. kommt dann ja ein anständiger 90er bei raus.


----------



## PCG_Vader (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 24.10.2008 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> beinhaltet das spiel jetzt eigendlich 'quick time events' ähnlich wie bei RE4 bzw. jericho?



Jein...
Wenn einem ein Gegner zu nahe kommt und einen praktisch liebevoll marmt  , muss man wie bekloppt auf die Benutzentaste (Standard: E) einprügeln, um das Ding abzuschütteln - hat man Erfolg, gibts eine angenehm deftige Animation, in der der Feind abgeschüttelt wird (besonder bei den "kleinen Mädchen" cool, die werden dezent wggekickt  ), mislingt der Rettungsversuch, wird die Spielfiur im Raum verteilt  
So "richtige" Quicktimeevents sind mir aber bisher keine begegnet und ich bin so gut wie durch...


an all die Blood&Gore-Freunde: Es sagt doch niemand, das Horrorgames Mario-lik bunt und mit Pilzen (yummyumm  ) und Blumen daherkommen sollen. Aber Dead Space macht sich doch selbst kaputt durch zu viel Blut!
Nachdem man drei Stunden durch blutgetränkte Gänge gelaufen ist, schockt einen sowas doch nicht mehr - wenn man dagegen nur hi und wieder mal den Schauplatz eines Gemetzls sieht, ist das doch viel schockierender!


----------



## JohnCarpenter (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Echt schade ist doch nur ,dass es wohl lediglich ungefähr 5 Gegnertypen gibt. Das Spiel hätte sich ideal angeboten, mal etwas inovativ eine Mutationsengine (Richtung Spore) zu entwickeln, die möglichst viele Mutationen generiert. Hätte ja der Einfachheit halber auf einem Baukastenprinzip beruhen können.


----------



## invo (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

(-) viel zu hoher Gewaltgrad

was soll das bitte? das wäre ja wie wenn eure kollegen von widecreen-vision "saw" schlecht bewerten würden, weils zu brutal ist ... 

das ist doch rein subjektiv.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Bulldog73 am 25.10.2008 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Horror definiert sich über Ängste, Brutalität (abstoßende Bilder) und nervenzerreißende Spannung.


Wenn die Brutalität jedoch Ausmaße annimmt, welche beispielsweise „Braindead“ lammfromm erscheinen lassen, stumpft es imho den Spieler zu sehr ab. 
Spannung und Atmosphäre wird nicht durch ständiges Zerlegen von Ungetümern nebst hektoliterweise Blut erzeugt. Das ist imho einfach nur “Gore“, was keine Atmosphäre oder gar Spannung schafft.
Es gibt auch subtilere Methoden um bestimmte nervenzerreißende Momente zu schaffen, inwiefern Dead Space wegen seinem auf Gore-basierendem Gameplay dazu in der Lage ist, weiß ich nicht.
Eins ist jedoch sicher:
Wenn ich stundenlang nur durch Blutbäche wate, kann ich mich zwar durch billige Schockeffekte erschrecken lassen, Atmosphäre erzeugt dabei eher das düstere Sci-Fi-Setting des Spiels, nicht “Gore“.


----------



## smooth1980 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

DAS SPIEL IST DER OBERHAMMER HAB MEIN FAR CRY 2 DAGEGEN EINGETAUSCHT IN MEINEM SHOP UND BEREUE ES KEIN BISSCCHEN ! GANZ KLARE KAUFEMPFEHLUNG !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThomToeter (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Maximaler Spielspass wir NICHT durch maximale Gewalt erreicht?! das is mir neu. LOL.


----------



## Fubarli (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Kurz, knackig, strukturiert: Bravo!
Der Testaufbau wird dem Medium Internet besser gerecht. (vgl. X3 Terran Conflict)


----------



## UTDARKCTF (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Fubarli am 25.10.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz, knackig, strukturiert: Bravo!
> Der Testaufbau wird dem Medium Internet besser gerecht. (vgl. X3 Terran Conflict)


Ich lese im allerdings nur das Fazit , den Test lieber in gedruckten Medien. 
Schade , wegen dem DRM Mist lasse ich das Spiel im Laden liegen. Bisher hab ich durchgespielte Games gerne bei Ebay weiterverkauft , die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei ....


----------



## geleckt (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				smooth1980 am 25.10.2008 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> DAS SPIEL IST DER OBERHAMMER HAB MEIN FAR CRY 2 DAGEGEN EINGETAUSCHT IN MEINEM SHOP UND BEREUE ES KEIN BISSCCHEN ! GANZ KLARE KAUFEMPFEHLUNG !!!!!!!!!


 
Deadspace ist hammer. 

Fracry2 aber auch xD


----------



## _Slayer_ (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Lächerlich, wie manche sich hier wegen des kleinen Kritikpunktes bzgl. des Gewaltfaktors aufregen. 88% ist immer noch eine super Wertung, wo ist also das Problem? Arm.


----------



## Zubunapy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				_Slayer_ am 26.10.2008 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Lächerlich, wie manche sich hier wegen des kleinen Kritikpunktes bzgl. des Gewaltfaktors aufregen. 88% ist immer noch eine super Wertung, wo ist also das Problem? Arm.



Es geht nicht um die Wertung, es geht um die Kritik, die anderen, vergleichbar brutalen Spielen verwehrt blieb. Bioshock und Dumm3 haben diese Kritik nicht bekommen. Sie waren aber beide zu ihrer Zeit sehr brutale Spiele. Das "Zerlegen" der Zombies und Leichen in Dumm3 war ja auch nicht grade freundlich dargestellt. Weniger realistisch als in DeadSpace aber dennoch sehr hart. Und dass Bioshock Menschen verbrennen lässt, deren verkohlte Leiber dann auf dem Boden liegen ("leider" nur in der Ösi Version, nicht aber in der Doitschen), wurde sogar noch extra hervorgehoben. KA, ob es diesen Kasten bei PCG auch gab, aber bei Gamestar wurden eben diese netten Dreingaben von BS in einem Extrakasten hervorgehoben. Es ist also kurz gesagt einfach nicht fair, dass anderen Spielen die Brutalität durchgelassen wird aber Dädspäys bekommt Punktabzug.


----------



## PCG_Vader (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Zubunapy am 26.10.2008 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht nicht um die Wertung, es geht um die Kritik, die anderen, vergleichbar brutalen Spielen verwehrt blieb. Bioshock und Dumm3 haben diese Kritik nicht bekommen. Sie waren aber beide zu ihrer Zeit sehr brutale Spiele. Das "Zerlegen" der Zombies und Leichen in Dumm3 war ja auch nicht grade freundlich dargestellt. Weniger realistisch als in DeadSpace aber dennoch sehr hart. Und dass Bioshock Menschen verbrennen lässt, deren verkohlte Leiber dann auf dem Boden liegen ("leider" nur in der Ösi Version, nicht aber in der Doitschen), wurde sogar noch extra hervorgehoben. KA, ob es diesen Kasten bei PCG auch gab, aber bei Gamestar wurden eben diese netten Dreingaben von BS in einem Extrakasten hervorgehoben. Es ist also kurz gesagt einfach nicht fair, dass anderen Spielen die Brutalität durchgelassen wird aber Dädspäys bekommt Punktabzug.



*loooool*
Verstehe ich das richtig? Du kritisierst die PCG für einen Extrakasten, der nicht in der PCG, sondern in der Gamestar erschien? Und du merkst selbst an, das Bioshock in Deutschland geschnitten war, verlangst aber, das die PCG ein brutales Feature kritisiert, dass in der getesteten Version jedoch garnicht enthalten ist?


----------



## RobZombie (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

@ diejenigen, die sich über den Kritikpunkt hoher Gewaltgrad aufregen: Habt ihr den Test eigentlich durchgelesen? Da wird genau darauf eingegangen, was man darunter gemeint hat. Es ist nicht einfach das abknallen der Aliens usw. sondern das Szenario drumherum wie abgestorbene Föten oder so. Braucht man sowas in einem Spiel?????


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Es geht nicht darum, dass der hohe Gewaltgrad kritisiert wird, sondern darum, dass bei PCG Kritikpunkte immer nur willkürlich in die Wertung einbezogen werden: Mal sind Bugs ein 
Riesen- Thema (Mercenaries 2) mal nicht (Gothic 3), mal ist Innovation ein Thema (Dead Space) mal nicht (Warhead usw.), jetzt ist es plötzlich "Gewalt".

Immer nur so, wie es der Redaktion gerade in die Werbeeinnahmen passt? Oder wonach richtet sich das? Ich hab das Gefühl ihr nehmt das ganze nicht ernst und schreibt ganz einfach irgendetwas in die Reviews rein - die Wertung wird dann gewürfelt. 

Ich weiß schon warum ich nur mehr online die Artikel lese, ich bezahl nämlich nicht auch noch dafür verar.... zu werden.


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Anthile am 25.10.2008 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher kommt eigentlich dieses unsägliche "Ich hab eine andere Meinung als der Tester -> Tester ist doof"?



Das zeugt zumindest von einem etwas übersteigerten Selbstbewusstsein im Bezug auf die eigene Meinung. Und ich stimme dir zu, es wird immer schlimmer!


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Boesor am 26.10.2008 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 25.10.2008 14:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn man das genau betrachtet, kritisiert ihr euch damit selbst? --> "Ich bin der Meinung, der andere liegt mit seiner Meinung, seine Meinung wäre mehr wert als die des Testers, falsch." 

Zeugt nicht auch das von einer gewissen Geringschätzung der Meinung des anderen, seine Meinung sei richtiger als eine andere? Ich sags ja immer: Selbstkritik owns! Macht weiter so Jungs.


----------



## cbn (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Ich kann der Redaktion in vielen Punkten nur Recht geben. Thema Nr1 "Gore-Faktor": Wer den Film "Das Ding" mit Kurt Russell kennt, weiß was ekeleregende Gewaltdarstellung bedeutet, und hier wird es exzessiv angewendet, ja man gewöhnt sich direkt daran (sonst wird einem eh schlecht). Köpfe springen wie Fussbälle durch den Raum und Gliedmaßen fliegen einem um die Ohren, kurz um, einfach zu viel des "Guten"!
Thema Nr2 "Steuerung Perspektive": Innovative 3rd P.-Ansicht von der Seite, was aber in hektischen Situationen arg die Übersicht schwächt. Das Zielen mit der Waffe ist wie zu erwarten war (Konsolenumsetzung) zu lahm. 
Toll: Gegnerspawnpunkte, zwar vorhersehbar, aber trotzdem gut getimter Spielrhythmus.


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 26.10.2008 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klarer Fall von nichts verstanden.
Ich habe, vermutlich genauso wie mein Vorposter nichts gegen eine eigene Meinung. 
Aber wie immer im Leben macht der Ton die Musik und hier den Unterschied zwischen dem Akzeptieren einer anderen Meinung oder eben nicht.

Klartext: Der Tester hat eine Meinung, der user hat vielleicht ne andere. Beide sind unter Berücksichtigung der Argumentation zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Boesor am 26.10.2008 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 16:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Worüber regt ihr euch dann auf? 

Klartext: Es ist eben die Meinung von manchen hier, dass ihre Meinung besser ist als die der PCG Redaktion - bitte akzeptiere diese Meinung. 

Lustig finde ich in diesem Zusammenhang den Gebrauch des Wortes "Argumentation", denn das ist schon recht weit hergeholt in diesem Fall. Was soll es denn für eine Argumentation sein, bestimmte Umstände (zB.: mangelnde Innovation) bei einem game zu kritisieren und beim anderen dann plötzlich nicht?
Das ist keine Argumentation, das ist Käse! Und zwar ein ganz, ganz alter, stinkender Käse. Aber wie man ja sehen kann: Manche Leute mögen stinkenden alten Käse nunmal, da hilft alles nichts.


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Klartext: Es ist eben die Meinung von manchen hier, dass ihre Meinung besser ist als die der PCG Redaktion - bitte akzeptiere diese Meinung.



Wenn das für dich eine Meinung darstellt, bitte. In diesem Fall kann und vor allem will ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Boesor am 26.10.2008 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke trotzdem, dass du es versucht hast - ich wusste einfach nicht, dass nur du und Konsorten bestimen dürft, was als Meinung zählt und was nicht. Da möchte ich ein kleines Zitat aus dem Forum hier bringen zu dieser Gelegenheit, ich glaube es stammt von dir:

"...Das zeugt zumindest von einem etwas übersteigerten Selbstbewusstsein im Bezug auf die eigene Meinung. Und ich stimme dir zu, es wird immer schlimmer!..."


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 26.10.2008 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
Und nun zurück zum Thema, falls du das beherrscht.


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Boesor am 26.10.2008 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun zurück zum Thema, falls du das beherrscht.



Das IST das Thema oder was glaubst du warum nach jedem Test über die Wertungen deines Lieblingsmagazines diskutiert wird? Du kannst soviele schnarch smilies machen wie du willst, das Grundproblem wird dennoch weiter bestehen bleiben: Mangelnde journalistische Aufrichtigkeit und Qualität. (Beispiel Warhead: Test auf vom Hersteller bereitgestellten Rechnern *rofl* - und ab morgen legt PCG den netten EA Leuten die Tests vor Veröffentlichung zur Nachkorrektur vor ) 

Ein interessantes Detail am Rande: (Letzter Satz der news)

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,648639/Video/Im_Video_So_toeten_Sie_die_Pixel-Gegner_in_Dead_Space/

Damals wirkte es noch innovativ heute nicht mehr *G*


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> (Beispiel Warhead: Test auf vom Hersteller bereitgestellten Rechnern *rofl* - und ab morgen legt PCG den netten EA Leuten die Tests vor Veröffentlichung zur Nachkorrektur vor )



Keine üble Nachrede bitte, sowas verbietet einem eigentlich schon die (hoffentlich gute) Erziehung.
Und das du dich auf einem wie auch immer motivierten Kreuzzug gegen die PCG befindet ist glaube ich allmählich jedem bekannt, du brauchst es nicht ständig wiederholen.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 24.10.2008 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Test schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welche fachzeitschrift?   

es ist definitiv laecherlich ein spiel das mit gewalt wirbt! wegen gewalt abzuwerten.. da kann man Colonisation abwerten weil man wirtschaften muss..


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Boesor am 26.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine üble Nachrede bitte, sowas verbietet einem eigentlich schon die (hoffentlich gute) Erziehung.
> Und das du dich auf einem wie auch immer motivierten Kreuzzug gegen die PCG befindet ist glaube ich allmählich jedem bekannt, du brauchst es nicht ständig wiederholen.



(Anmerkung meinerseits vorab: Hinter dem Satz:

"...und ab morgen legt ihr EA die Tests vor Veröffentlichung zur Nachkorrektur vor " 

sind mir aus Versehen leider die beiden Worte " -oder was?" abhanden gekommen -->ergibt sich aber ohnehin aus dem Kontext, dass das kein Aussagesatz sein sollte. Möchte nur festhalten, dass dieser Teil keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit hat - aber kritisch nachfragen, wird man wohl noch dürfen.)

Üble Nachrede, das ich nicht lache. Dass das Review auf Hersteller Rechnern zustandekam ist meines Wissens TRAURIGER Fakt: Bei solchen Vorgehensweisen bleibt ein ganz bitterer Nachgeschmack in Sachen unabhängige Berichterstattung, wenn du mich fragst. Und das bisschen Sarkasmus als üble Nachrede zu bezeichnen - pfff - das riecht wieder so nach Fanboytum. Wenn du nur 50% so empfindlich wärst, wenn es um Handlungen der PCG geht müsstest du bei jedem zweiten Artikel an die Decke gehen.

Und nur um eins mal klar zu sagen: Ich befinde mich auf keinem Kreuzzug gegen PCG - ich rege mich bei solchen und ähnlichen Machenschaften so oft es geht auf, nur damit keiner glaubt es fällt niemandem auf, was alles suboptimal läuft. Manche Menschen stehen eben auf, andere biedern sich an.


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nur um eins mal klar zu sagen: Ich befinde mich auf keinem Kreuzzug gegen PCG - ich rege mich bei solchen und ähnlichen Machenschaften so oft es geht auf, nur damit keiner glaubt es fällt niemandem auf, was alles suboptimal läuft. Manche Menschen stehen eben auf, andere biedern sich an.



Na dann wirds ja nicht mehr lange dauern bis es Shirts mit deinem Konterfei neben denen von Che Guevara gibt.


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Ja darauf arbeite ich hin. Außerdem möchte ich, dass die Freiheitsstatue durch eine Statue von mir ersetzt wird.


----------



## PCG_Vader (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Beispiel Warhead: Test auf vom Hersteller bereitgestellten Rechnern *rofl* - und ab morgen legt PCG den netten EA Leuten die Tests vor Veröffentlichung zur Nachkorrektur vor



*loooooool*
Hast schon Recht, die PCG kriecht den EA-Leuten voll dahin, wo nie die Sonne scheint - merkte man ja schon am Spore-Test, bei den Wertungen die FIFA und NfS seit Jahren kassieren und ganz aktuell in der neuesten Ausgabe (seit gestern bei Abonnenten zu Hause) am Test zu C&C Red Alert 3  

Und jetzt mal ohne Ironie: Du wirfst also dem Magazin, das Spore mir 73% abwatschte, während die internationale Presse Wertungen zwischen 90 und 100 verteilte und in dem seit Jahren Pro Evo und Race Driver die Genrespitze vor den entsprechenden EA-Produkten anführen, vor, es sei von EA gekauft?

Tut mir Leid, aber ich kann deiner Logik nicht folgen...
Und um das angesprochene Warhead nochmal zu erwähnen: Sämtliche nennenswerten PC-Magazine Deutschlands haben den Titel vor Ort bei EA getestet... und ich schätze mal das Spiel macht auf nem modernen Rechner von EA nicht mehr Spaß, als auf nem modernen Rechner in der Redaktion


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Boesor am 26.10.2008 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also neben nem massenmoerder will ich kein t-shirt von mir liegen haben

EA hat halt angst das die presseversionen im netz landen, warum auch immer, zudem wollen die wohl das jeder unter gleichen bedingungen testet

allerdings sollte man das halt in einem extra kasten auch gleich erwaehnen..


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 26.10.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, ich werfe das gar keinem vor. Ich würde nie ernsthaft behaupten, dass sich PCG kaufen lässt. Da hast du was falsch verstanden.

Ich sage: PCG ist inkonsequent bei den Reviews. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass das bis jetzt einer bestritten hat. (Beispiele habe ich ja genug genannt...)

Und darüberhinaus: Du darfst davon ausgehen, dass bei EA sicher hochgradig fähige Leute in der PR-Abteilung arbeiten - und würden eben diese, REIN HYPOTHETISCH mit PCG heimlich Absprachen treffen, dann würden sie es so machen, dass das von den meisten nicht durchschaut werden würde. Du darfst also davon ausgehen, dass du es ohnehin nicht merken würdest, wenn EA +PCG sowas abziehen würden. Aber wie gesagt: Ich sage nicht, dass sowas je gemacht wurde.

Punkto "die PCG kriecht den EA-Leuten voll dahin, wo nie die Sonne scheint..." Ja du hast recht, da habe ich nicht ordentlich gelesen, PCG gibt denen ganzen Publishern schon immer Vollgas: Ein Interview, das mir in diesem Zusammenhang in Erinnerung geblieben ist, war das zu Starcraft 3 mit Blizzard, da muss ich schon sagen: Fand ich schon fast zu hart: Da sind Sachen gefragt worden, die hätte ich mich nie getraut anzusprechen: 

(sinngemäß) "Wie macht ihr das nur, dass eure Videos so toll aussehen..." *g*


----------



## PCG_Vader (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.10.2008 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> EA hat halt angst das die presseversionen im netz landen, warum auch immer, zudem wollen die wohl das jeder unter gleichen bedingungen testet
> allerdings sollte man das halt in einem extra kasten auch gleich erwaehnen..



Jap, das sollte man. Und das hat man auch - ein Kasten "So haben wir etestet" in dem genau das steht, befindet sich direkt neben dem Fazit und der Wertung - also selbst, wer den Artikel nicht liest, sondern nur ansEnde blättert, sieht ihn.  



			
				Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass das Review auf Hersteller Rechnern zustandekam ist meines Wissens TRAURIGER Fakt: Bei solchen Vorgehensweisen bleibt ein ganz bitterer Nachgeschmack in Sachen unabhängige Berichterstattung, wenn du mich fragst.



*lol* Traurig? Was ist daran traurig? Du tust ja gerade so, als hätte man den Test unter Aufsicht von EA geschrieben. Das Spiel, das man dort gespielt hat, ist das selbe wie das Warhead im Laden - die Spielspaßwertung wäre also keine andere gewesen.
Und der Test selbst wurde ja in den kuschelig warmen Räumen der Redaktion geschrieben - fernab der bösen EA-Buben  



> Manche Menschen stehen eben auf, andere biedern sich an.



Manche Menschen reißen nur die Klappe auf - andere packen an und versuchen etwas zu bewegen!


----------



## Burtchen (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 26.10.2008 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Vollständigkeit halber füge ich mal an, dass es die Entwickler (konkret: Valve und in diesem Falle Crytek) sind, die keine Testversionen verschicken, mit EA als Publisher hat das wenig zu tun (außer dass der halt offensichtlich seine Studios nicht vertraglich verpflichtet, Review-Versionen zu verschicken).


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Burtchen am 26.10.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Daffy-Vader am 26.10.2008 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und auf einen test verzichten kann man auch wieder nicht, dann haste die selben User wieder am Hals die dann meckern warum der test erst in der Ausgabe nach erscheinungstermin ist, oder noch spaeter..

was waer eigentlich wenn PCGames die version "zufaellig" 2 tage vorher im laden kauft, technisch gesehen kann dann der hersteller ja keinen test mehr verbieten. wie es atari mal bei 4players versucht hat


----------



## Mothman (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Handelt es sich bei den von dir verglichenen Tests um ein und den selben Tester? (konnte die Diskussion nicht komplett verfolgen)
Wenn "nein", dann ist es doch  kein Wunder, dass der Eine etwas stärker abwertet, als der Andere. Tester sind ja auch nur Menschen mit eigenen Meinungen und Empfindungen. 
Es gibt ja keine Richtlinie, was als besonders schlimm zu erachten ist. Der Tester soll ja seine eigene Meinung schreiben und nicht gucken "ah, vor 2 Jahren hat ein anderer Tester aber mal was anderes geschrieben, dann schreib ich mal lieber nichts". 
Ich glaube nicht, dass jeder Test eine konsequente Folgerung aus vergangenen Test sein muss/soll. Wenn Tester A bei einem Spiel mangelnde Innovation als negativ bewertet, kann der Tester B bei einem anderen Spiel die mangelnde Innovation wiederum als Eingängig und Intuitiv (also: positiv)  empfinden und entsprechend so bewerten.
Ich finde der Leser ist auch in der Verantwortung eigenständig etwas zu differenzieren bei den Tests. Man kann ja auch die Informationen aus dem jeweiligen Text für sich selbst anders verwerten/bewerten, als der Tester es tut.


----------



## Isetian (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Also ich finde es gut wenn Spiele aufgrund ihres Gewaltgrades kritisiert werden. Denn viele Entwickler haben es noch immer nicht verstanden das abgerissene Köpfe nicht in (jedem) Spiel nötig sind. Wobei man in diesem Fall die Kritik nicht in die Wertung einfließen lassen sollte, da es nicht übertrieben dargestellt wird.

Zu Dead Space.

Das einzige Manko was ich nach dem durchspielen entdecken konnte, war die Story. Da hätte man einiges mehr herausholen können.

Aber es ist trotzdem ein tolles Spiel. Das metzeln passt dazu, die Atmo ist sehr stimmig und ab und an musste ich wirklich das Headset abnehmen und verschnaufen. Mir ging öfters mal die Pumpe. 

Und zur DRM. Was hindert euch, nach kauf des Spieles einen Crack herunterzuladen.

Ob das nun legal oder nicht ist, ist mir in dem Fall wirklich egal. Ich habe meine Version gekauft und mach damit was ich will. (außer natürlich zum download freigeben.)


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

weil man durch den kauf die verbreitung von SecuROM unterstuetzt..


----------



## Isetian (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.10.2008 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> weil man durch den kauf die verbreitung von SecuROM unterstuetzt..



Irgendwann wird auch EA bemerken das es keinen Schutz gegen Raubkopierer gibt.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Isetian am 26.10.2008 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 26.10.2008 19:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Securom soll ja auch verleih und gebrauchtmarkt kaputt machen..


----------



## Lisi87 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Sicher sind es unterschiedliche Tester - was aber nicht heißen sollte, das jeder einfach drauflosschreibt wie es ihm gerade in den Kram passt, es muss doch soetwas wie eine Grundlinie geben, die das Magazin ausmacht. Es sollte mA nicht so sein das jder Red isoliert irgendwelche subjektiven Eindrücke zum Besten gibt. Aber wenn die Leserschaft das natürlich so wünscht und anerkennt. 

Weshalb "traurig" - naja ich weiß nicht, vielleicht hast du recht, hängt sicher von den Ansprüchen ab, die man stellt. Ist ja nur ein Spielemagazin. 

Für mich zieht sowas die Integrität und Kaufgrund schon etwas in Zweifel:

Es gibt eben Dinge die im Graubereich des journalistischen Ethos liegen, normalerweise versucht man als seriöse Zeitschrift sowas zu vermeiden... glaube nicht, dass zB.: die FAZ ihre Artikel gerne auf Rechnern schreiben möchte, die ihnen von der Bundesnachrichtenagentur zur Verfügung gestellt werden - könnte man auch sagen: Das beeinflusst ja die Artikel nicht.

Gefahren birgt das aber allemal: Was wäre gewesen wenn Warhead schwerwiegende Bugs mit einer anderen als der EA Haus-Hardware aufgewiesen hätte - sich zB.: auf jedem 2. Desktop Rechner beim Start aufgehängt hätte - da hätte man dann in der PCG gelesen CWH 91% - super kaufen! Na, da hätte ich dann gerne die Leute gehört, die sichs nichts ahnend gekauft haben. Solche Gefahren nimmt man in Kauf und findets in Ordnung oder man findets (wie ich) nicht OK.  

Ich stelle mir das so vor: Ich kaufe das Fachmagazin, um mein Risiko einer Fehlinvestition zu mindern - nur ist diese Wirkung dann dahin, wenn nur willkürlich Kritik geübt wird oder das Risiko grober technischer Probleme überhaupt nicht geprüft wird. Ich meine: Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wozu ich PCG kaufen soll, wenn ich weder technische Informationen bekomme, noch sicher sein kann, dass zumindest annähernd gleiche Maßstäbe für alle Reviews herangezogen werden.

Wenn ihr das alles super findet - bitte - ausreden kann man euch das sichtlich nicht. 

Abschließend muss man der PCG aber auch ein Lob aussprechen: Soviel Kritik (und in dieser Weise) wie ich, kann man nur in den wenigsten Foren von sich geben, da wäre man anderswo schon 10x rausgeflogen. Und ich spreche aus Erfahrung *g*


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Lisi87 am 26.10.2008 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Abschließend muss man der PCG aber auch ein Lob aussprechen: Soviel Kritik (und in dieser Weise) wie ich, kann man nur in den wenigsten Foren von sich geben, da wäre man anderswo schon 10x rausgeflogen. Und ich spreche aus Erfahrung *g*



Überraschung, überraschung.
Aber jeder braucht ja ein Hobby.

Und zum Warhead Beispiel, es wird bekanntlich auf die Testbedingungen hingewiesen, einordnen muss die jeder für sich.
Über die Frage wie man Geschmack (und das ist eine Spielspaßwertung natürlich) in Richtlinien pressen will wurde mit dir ja (leider ohne Ergebnis) schon in anderen Threads debattiert.

Ein Testmagazin , das betrifft PCG wie "Autobild", ist immer auch auf eine gewisse Wachheit des Lesers angewiesen. Wer sich nur an einer Zahl festklammert wird da natürlich nicht richtig bedient.

Aber wer sich sein Essen nicht vorkauen lässt wird sicher auch seinen eigenen Geschmack auf einen Testartikel anwenden können und daraus dann seine eigenen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

der test wurde doch dann in der redaktion geschrieben und nicht bei EA zuhause..

Testversionen sind zudem auch oft genug keine Finalversionen, somit enthalten diese noch bugs die die hersteller meist geloben auszubessern und manchmal passiert das halt einfach nicht, aber meist schon daher wertet man dann nach bei spielen die extrembugs enthalten

aber ein Clear Sky haette man zb wirklich deutlich abwerten muessen wegen unspielbarkeit, frueher wurd das durchaus auch gemacht, natuerlich gibt das dann mit dem hersteller aerger aber das muss man halt in kauf nehmen..


----------



## Bonkic (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Boesor am 26.10.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zum Warhead Beispiel, es wird bekanntlich auf die Testbedingungen hingewiesen, einordnen muss die jeder für sich.



an der stelle muss ich _lisi87_ aber zustimmen.
"vor- ort- tests" sind ein absolutes unding und sollte man sich -schon im eigenen interesse- besser sparen.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

kannst du aber nicht, weil dann die andere haelfte rumheult warum die GAmestar es schon testet aber die PCGames nicht..


----------



## Boesor (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Bonkic am 26.10.2008 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 26.10.2008 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja, was ist das eigene Interesse der PCG? Ich vermute mal, nicht als letzter mit dem test rauszukommen ist ein Interesse.
Aber das ist ja auch das alte Dilemma.
Wenn man im Bezug auf Bugs wirklich absolute Sicherheit haben will darf man nicht nur keine Vor Ort Tests machen, man darf nur Verkaufsversionen unter die Lupe nehmen. 
Aber das würde natürlich in aller regel auch bedeuten, immer erst nach Verkaufsstart einen testbericht zur hand zu haben. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man sich damit als Magazin mehr schadet als nützt.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

am sinnvollsten ist es nunmal wirklich nur vor ort tests entsprechend zu kennzeichnen und eine vorlaeufige wertung dabei zu packen und das ganze dann entsprechend nachzutesten, und wenns extrembugs hat die in der testversion nicht drin waren oder drin waren und nicht korrigiert wurden entsprechend nochmal runter zu werten..

Stalker Clear Sky haette in der testversion niemals 77% verdient, hoechstens 30% da war die erste verkaufsversion ja schon unspielbar


----------



## Isetian (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Also man vemerkt, wenn man sich das Fazit anschaut, das es rein persönlicher und nicht subjektiver Natur war.

"wenig Innovation "

Seit wann bekommen Spiele Abzug wenn wenig Innovationen drin sind? Meiner Meinung nach gehört Dead Space (mit Ausnahme von der Story) zu den innovativsten Spielen dieses Jahres. (was eigentlich fast traurig sein könnte)

"viel zu hoher Gewaltgrad "

Wenn man sich den dazugehörigen Film anschaut "Dead Space Downfalls" passt die Gewalt wie die Faust aufs Auge. Wie würd es wohl auf einem Schiff aussehen wenn Zombies dort gewütet hätten? Ich denke aufwischen werden sie die Sauerei nicht.

Abgesehen davon sollte es von Anfang an ein +18 Spiel werden. 

Naja, was schreib ich das. Irgendwas zu meckern muss man ja immer haben.

Ich verstehe nur nicht warum diese 2 Punkte ausgerechnet Nagativ sein sollen?

Wenn dann:

- mangelhafte Story
- hakelige Steuerung

Ansonsten tolles Spiel. War das erste dieses Jahr das die 50 Euro wert war.


----------



## Zubunapy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Daffy-Vader am 26.10.2008 12:34 schrieb:
			
		

> *loooool*
> Verstehe ich das richtig? Du kritisierst die PCG für einen Extrakasten, der nicht in der PCG, sondern in der Gamestar erschien? Und du merkst selbst an, das Bioshock in Deutschland geschnitten war, verlangst aber, das die PCG ein brutales Feature kritisiert, dass in der getesteten Version jedoch garnicht enthalten ist?



Nein, du verstehst es falsch  
Ich kritisiere nicht die PCG sondern nur den einen Artikel. Ich verweise dabei auf einen anderen Artikel einer anderen Zeitung. Das ist verwirrend, gebe ich zu. Ob die PCG auf gekürzte Inhalte hinweist, weiß ich nicht. Ich lese kein PCG. 
Ich wollte nur bemerken, dass andere Spiele mit vergleichbarem Gewaltgrad nicht Punktabzug bekamen. Dumm3, Jericho, Fear und Bioshock sind äußerst brutale Spiele, denen dies aber nie angekreidet wurde. Die Splätterszenen gingen schon ins Geschmacklose. Dennoch kein Punktabzug. Wieso fängt man jetzt damit an? Will man den Popolitikern, die man aufgrund des Spielekills nicht wählen wollte, jetzt auf einmal zum Munde schreiben?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Zubunapy am 27.10.2008 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur bemerken, dass andere Spiele mit vergleichbarem Gewaltgrad nicht Punktabzug bekamen. Dumm3, Jericho, Fear und Bioshock sind äußerst brutale Spiele, denen dies aber nie angekreidet wurde. Die Splätterszenen gingen schon ins Geschmacklose. Dennoch kein Punktabzug. Wieso fängt man jetzt damit an? Will man den Popolitikern, die man aufgrund des Spielekills nicht wählen wollte, jetzt auf einmal zum Munde schreiben?


Es könnte am Gameplay liegen, da das endgültige Vernichten von Gegnern nur durch dieses "Dismemberment-Feature" möglich ist und demnach nicht gerade wenige Fleischberge nebst Blutbäche ihren Weg auf den Monitor finden   
Wieviel Prozentpunkte wurden denn abgezogen? 10? 20?
Wohl kaum   
Wurde dieses Dismemberment in z. B. F.E.A.R. propagiert (war es nötig?)?
Auch nich


----------



## unterseebotski (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Was regt ihr Euch alle so auf?
1. stellt der Test nur die Meinung eines Redakteurs dar und ist dadurch ganz automatisch nicht sehr objektiv.
2. aufgrund des Tests hab ich mir das Spiel heute bestellt!   Denn was ich da lese klingt für micht sehr interessant. Ein Spiel, dass wegen seiner Gewaltdarstellung Kontroverse auslöst? There's no publicity like bad publicity, würde ich sagen.   
3. Rechnet die ca. 10% Abzug, die es wegen der Gewalt bekommen hat, doch einfach wieder drauf und siehe da, wir sind bei 98% Werung! Ein Traumergebnis würde ich sagen!   
Morgen wird es ausgeliefert... :lechz:


----------



## superdupernutzer (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Ich hab noch keine Minute gelesen und schon springen mich 3 Fehler an.



> Auf Leinwänden und über Lautsprecher nimmt Isaac Frau immer wieder Kontakt zu ihm auf.


Sollte wohl "Isaac's Frau" sein und selbst das ist falsch. Sie haben nur mal eine Weile zusammen gewohnt.



> Kaum sind Sie zwei Meter überschlägt sich ein vorbeifahrender Wagen und klatscht direkt neben Ihnen in ein Ladenlokal.


Kaum bin ich 2 Meter was?

Und den Endgegner spoilt man auch gleich beim Fazit mit einem Screenshot? Ok, hat auch ein Trailer gemacht. Aber muss ja trotzdem nicht sein.

Ist das die Qualität der "PC Games"? Ich weiß es nicht da das der erste Artikel ist den ich hier lese. Toller start.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Ich finde das Spiele so Bruttal sein sollten wie es die Entwickler sich vorgesstelt haben und das was ich gelesen habe Gefält mir sehr gut  

Das - wegen zu Hoher Gewalt kann ich nicht nachvolziehen  

Auserdem, wehn es zu Brutal ist soll es einfach nicht Spielen   Ich Kaufe es mir weil es so Bruttal ist


----------



## ChristianSchluetter (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				superdupernutzer am 27.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> > Auf Leinwänden und über Lautsprecher nimmt Isaac Frau immer wieder Kontakt zu ihm auf.
> 
> 
> Sollte wohl "Isaac's Frau" sein und selbst das ist falsch. Sie haben nur mal eine Weile zusammen gewohnt.




Wobei  "Isaac's Frau" auch nicht wirklich gut gewesen wäre. *G*


_SSAedit: Quote repariert *g*_


----------



## markFreak (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				superdupernutzer am 27.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab noch keine Minute gelesen und schon springen mich 3 Fehler an.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@superdupernutzer:
Wenn man schon so klugsch***erisch daherkommt, dann sollte man mit seiner Kritik auch richtig liegen. "Isaacs Frau" wäre vom Orthographischen her korrekt, Du liegst aber völlig daneben, wenn Du behauptest, es müsse "Isaac's Frau" heißen! Das ist genauso falsch wie z.B. "Gitti's Blumenladen", was nur darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass englische Schreibweisen, denn um nichts anderes handelt es sich hier, ohne Sinn und Verstand übernommen werden, und weil es Jeder macht, denkt man, es sei korrekt. Die sog. Rechtschreibkommission hat diese falsche Schreibweise leider im Nachhinein legitimiert, aber nur dann, wenn der Name extra herausgestellt werden soll; daher liegt Gitti mit ihrem Analphabetismus heute unglücklicherweise richtig, "Isaac's Frau" wäre aber immer noch falsch. 
Offenbar ist inzwischen im Artikel aus der "Frau" eine "Freundin" gemacht worden, zum Glück wurde Dein Vorschlag mit "Isaac's" aber nicht übernommen. So viel zur Qualität ... 

Nichts für ungut!


_SSAedit: Nochmal Quote repariert_


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				markFreak am 27.10.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> superdupernutzer am 27.10.2008 13:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und du hast wirklich keine andern probleme in deinem leben 
   echt arm .....


----------



## markFreak (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> und du hast wirklich keine andern probleme in deinem leben
> echt arm .....



Warum fragst Du das nicht superdupernutzer? Da wäre die Frage viel eher angebracht ... 

_edit bumi:
Quote repariert 
Wann lernt ihr eigentlich mal richtig zu quoten? So schwer ist das doch nicht *g*
Und hört doch btw. auch noch gleich damit auf, euch hier gegenseitig anzuflamen  _


----------



## RobZombie (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Ich hab mich zum Gewaltgrad schon mal kurz geäußert aber das betraff das Szenario. Bin jetzt im Spiel weiter und die Brutalität ist richtig schön. Endlich mal was neues mit dem Dismemberment Systemo! Nur in AvP2 gabs mal was annäherndes, aber da kommte man die Aliens auch durch Headshots töten....die Beine abzuschießen war da nur ein Boni 

In Resi 4 konnte ich den Gegnern nur in die Beine schießen damit sie umknicken oder in die Arme, damit sie die Axt fallen lassen. In Stranglehold konnte man den Feinden sogar in die Kronjuwellen und Augen schießen(mmn heftiger als das ganze Splatterzeug da es gegen Menschen - pixelmenschen wohlgemerkt gerichtet wahr)


----------



## The_Chosen (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

So, leider schon durch   
Aber hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und war spannend bis zum Schluss.


Spoiler



Es gibt auch eine nette Belohnung in Form von: Military Look, 50000 Credits, 10 Power Nodes, Impossible Mode. Irgendwas fehlt noch... 10 x ...


Das regt zum nochmal Spielen an.

Funny fand ich auch die Mini Games im Spiel, wie z.B. Scheiben schießen oder Zero-G Ball.
Kurzum, der Kauf hat sich gelohnt.

Greetz
Chosen


----------



## Isetian (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				The_Chosen am 27.10.2008 21:52 schrieb:
			
		

> So, leider schon durch
> Aber hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und war spannend bis zum Schluss.
> 
> 
> ...




Jup, es soll noch irgendwas mit mehr Storyinhalt freigeschlaten sein. Deswegen wage ich mich gerade an den zweiten durchgang und habe mir nochmal Dead Space Downfall reingezogen.

Die sollen sich mal mit dem zweiten Teil beeilen.    

Meiner Meinung nach gehört Dead Space zu einem der wenigen Top Titel dieses Jahres. Aus der Story hätte man mehr machen können, aber das trübt den Spielspaß nicht.

Was mir besonders gefällt sind die intigrierten Informationen im Anzug. Allein das rechtfertigt den - Punkt für Innovationslosigkeit nicht. Ansonsten kann man das gepflegt fast allen Spielen der letzten Jahre anhaften.


----------



## N-o-x (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Ich hatte grade mal die Gelegenheit es 2 Stunden auf dem Rechner eines Kumpels zu spielen, also korrigiert mich falls ich was übersehen habe.

Das Spiel bekommt für mich den Award für die beschissenste Steuerung 2008. Sry für die Fäkalsprache, aber mir fällt einfach kein Euphemismus für den Schund ein und beschissen trifft's eigentlich hervorragend.   

Himmel wie kann man sowas auf PC Spieler loslassen. Unglaublich träge und schwammig (schlimmer als Far Cry 2), die Mausgeschwindigekeit der Y-Achse ist geringer als die der X-Achse, d.h. auch mit Maus sieht's aus als würde man mit'm Gamepad spielen. Man schaut praktisch immer nur horizontal nach links und rechts. 
Das Inventar... Oh mein Gott. Wo zum Henker ist der Mauszeiger hin? Ich muss mich mit den Pfeiltasten bzw bei gedrückter ALT Taste mit der Maus (ein leuchtendes Quadrat, das durch die Inventarslots schaltet, kein Mauszeiger) da durch wuseln. Überhaupt ist das ganze Interface irgendwie nur schlecht gelöst. 

Konsole halt, ich weiß liebe Gamepad Freaks, es nervt euch, aber ergonomisch sieht anders aus.

Die Gewalt: Hmmm ich kann die tote Gummimasse erschossener Gegner noch portionieren indem ich ein paar mal reintrete. Braucht man das? Muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Die Atmo kommt gut rüber, aber diese Steuerung... 79% für das bisher gesehene, einzig und allein, weil mir die Steuerung den letzten Nerv geraubt hat.


----------



## xagi (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

ich hatte das glück, gestern bei einem bekannten aus der games brachne, dead space antesten zu dürfen (nix mecken, NEIN: keine kopie, einfache eine testversion) jedenfalls kann ich die kritik der pcg bezüglich des übertriebenen gewaltgrades nicht verstehen. ja, das game ist hart, ja es ist stellenweise ekelig, aber das trägt imho  nur zur atmo. bei...wie bei guten (splater)horror filmen...glaubwürdig würde ich eher sagen...wenn es real sowas wie mutierte aliens geben würde...öhm..na ja...dann würden die auch auch keine rücksicht darauf nehemn ob wir kleine menschen es unestetisch finden würden ob ein mensch zweigeteilt wird....in der natur gibts das schon länger und krasser....schaut euch mal tierdokus an (!)...das ist nix anderes...und ich habe in älteren games zum teil aus der resident evil serie schon schlimmeres gesehen. wir sid alle nur durch usk bzw. früher bpjs etwas "verweichlicht" ... (ich hasse mich gerade selber für den satz, aber ich weiß nicht wir ich es besser formulieren soll)
jedenfals finde ich dead space ist endlich mal wieder ein game welches "rund" ist...obwohl ich da gesterbn nur eine testversion, mag sein das es die reliesversion war, gespielt habe...es war bugfrei...stimmig und alles passte zusammen....das letzte mal bei einem blogbuster game hate ich das bei bioshock...und es gab viel entäuschungen....crysis...far cry 2...gothic 3 usw....(ja ich weiß, gothic wurde "gut" gepatch, aber ich rede hier vom release status)...sowoh atmosphäre...sowie sound (ein 5.1 pflichtspiel!) als auch gameplay elemente wie belohnungen, geskriptete sequencen, story elemente usw...alles super...ich hoffe das resi 5 ähnliche quali bietet...lange rede...bla bla...übertriebene gewalt habe ich nicht gesehen, sondern ein pc horror game (für erwachsene) das so ist wie es sein sollte: hart, fertig (!) und rund, und im verhältnis zu manchem andern game der letzten 12 monate ist die wertung zu niedrig.

ps: wo ich gerde den post vor mir lese: ich habe mit nem gamepad gespielt und das war genauso wie auf ner konsole.


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				N-o-x am 28.10.2008 01:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel bekommt für mich den Award für die beschissenste Steuerung 2008. Sry für die Fäkalsprache, aber mir fällt einfach kein Euphemismus für den Schund ein und beschissen trifft's eigentlich hervorragend.


VSYNC im optionsmenü ausschalten, denn es handelt sich dabei nicht um echtes VSYNC, sondern um einen framelimiter, der das spiel bei 30 FPS abriegelt. ohne diese option ist die steuerung sehr viel direkter und erstaunlicherweise sinken die ladezeiten praktisch auf null.
das hört sich seltsam an, ich weiss, aber es ist so.  
wem die maus dann bei voller empfindlichkeit zu langsam ist, kann sie in irgendeiner *.ini - datei hochschrauben.


----------



## unterseebotski (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				xagi am 28.10.2008 04:52 schrieb:
			
		

> nix mecken, NEIN: keine kopie, einfache eine testversion...


Keine Panik, ein Games-Versandhandel im Internet hat es schon, dort kann man es regulär bestellen.   
Die englische Version gibts dann ab 30.10. - schließlich ist das Game im Ausland schon zu haben.
Meine Version wurde gestern ausgeliefert...   

Die Steuerung stelle ich mir so vor wie bei Gears of War und da fand ich die gut. Auch die Perspektive stelle ich mir so vor und das finde ich mal ne Abwechslung.


----------



## HansWurst80 (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Hab Dead Space noch nicht gespielt, aber wundere mich etwas über die vehementen Aufreger der Tester über den Gewaltgrad.

Mutierte Babys? Gab's in Doom 3 ( Mischung aus Baby-Oberkörper und Wespenhinterteil; haben sich vor Erscheinen noch mit einem schaurigen Kinderlachen angekündigt). 

Ermordete Kinder? Die schockierendste Szene diesbezüglich ist mir aus Prey noch gut im Bewusstsein.

Blut, Gewalt und Gekröse? Gibt es u.a. auch im weltweit vergötterten Resident Evil 4 (inklusive Kettensägen-Köpf-Szenen).

Alle Spiele sind ungeschnitten, wurden von der PC Games hochgelobt und über derartige Szenen wurde da kein Wort verloren.

 Also warum so empfindlich liebe Tester?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

das spiel kriegt bis jetzt von mir eine klare 90% wertung. wenn ich den spielspass vergleiche mit far cry 2. dieses war bisher keine wahnsinns angelegenheit. aber was ich bisher von dead space gesehen habe ist hammermässig. super leveldesign, die beste atmosphäre in einem survival horror spiel seit jahren, abwechslungsreiche gameplay elemente und action die mitreisst. einziger wehrmutstropfen die rätsel sind etwas einfach und was ich  von andern gehört habe werden sie auch nicht viel schwerer im verlaufe des spiels. 

ein highlight : kämpfe im vacuum !!!


----------



## N-o-x (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				HanFred am 28.10.2008 08:18 schrieb:
			
		

> VSYNC im optionsmenü ausschalten, denn es handelt sich dabei nicht um echtes VSYNC, sondern um einen framelimiter, der das spiel bei 30 FPS abriegelt. ohne diese option ist die steuerung sehr viel direkter und erstaunlicherweise sinken die ladezeiten praktisch auf null.
> das hört sich seltsam an, ich weiss, aber es ist so.
> wem die maus dann bei voller empfindlichkeit zu langsam ist, kann sie in irgendeiner *.ini - datei hochschrauben.


VSync haben wir nie an. Ganz doof sind wir jetzt auch nicht. 
Ich weiß was VSync macht und welche Probleme es unter Umständen mit sich bringt. 
Das Spiel lief mit 80-130 fps. 
Die Steuerung lagt nicht, sondern ist schwammig/ungenau. Kein Unterschied ob ich mit 200 oder mit 3200dpi spiele. Präzises Zielen unmöglich. Daran kranken sehr viele Spiele, deren Aiming primär auf Gamepad und Analogsticks programmiert wurde. Der Gipfel ist aber sowieso die unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeit der Achsen.

Mich ärgert es, dass sowas in einem Test, der sogar einen extra Unterpunkt für die Steuerung im Vergleich zur Konsole hat, nicht erwähnt wird. Haben die Tester nie ein Spiel mit sauberer Mausunterstützung gespielt?


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				N-o-x am 28.10.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.10.2008 08:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab es auf meiner ps3 und finde da die steuerung schon sehr direkt und schnell trotz gamepad. ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das die so schlecht sein soll auf dem pc?! konnte es aber noch nicht selber testen. kauf dir ein billiges gamepad und hör auf rumzuheulen denn das spiel macht verdammt laune.


----------



## HanFred (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				N-o-x am 28.10.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> VSync haben wir nie an. Ganz doof sind wir jetzt auch nicht.
> Ich weiß was VSync macht und welche Probleme es unter Umständen mit sich bringt.


also mit VSYNC hatte ich noch nie probleme. mit richtigem VSYNC wohlverstanden. deshalb habe ich etwas mühe, dem satz "ganz doof sind wir auch nicht" zu folgen. 
etwas seltsam ist die steuerung zugegebenermassen schon, das mit den achsen stimmt wohl. und wenn man in engen räumen ist, dreht man sich langsamer, warum auch immer, das hat ein wenig gestört. es kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, eine ganz normale, direkte maussteuerung einzubauen.
aber mit dem framelimiter grenzt es an unspielbarkeit. die maus zieht dann extrem nach, aber vielleicht hast du es ja selber ausprobiert.

jo, abgesehen davon hat mir das spiel schon extrem gut gefallen. survival horror at it's best.


----------



## N-o-x (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				HanFred am 28.10.2008 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 28.10.2008 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VSync reduziert die Framerate drastisch und einige Spiele reagieren auf niedrige Framerates mit Inputlags. Man kann dem z.B. durch das Reduzieren der Prerendered Frames entgegen wirken. 

Ein schwammiges Aiming hat damit aber nichts zu tun. Dieser Effekt ist vom Programmierer gewollt und sorgt wenn man mit einem Gamepad spielt für flüssigeres bzw. weniger abgehacktes Scrollen. Wenn man also den Analogstick loslässt, scrollt das Fadenkreuz noch 5-10 Pixel weiter, je nachdem wie schnell ich mich umsehe. Bei einer Maussteuerung ist sowas fatal. Die Prazision (die ein Analogstick eh nicht hat) geht verloren und je höher die Mausgeschwindigkeit desto schlimmer folglich der Effekt. 

Durch so einen Müll gibt's bald wirklich keine Unterschiede mehr zwischen Gamepad und Maus in Shootern.

Deshalb war dein VSync Tipp nutzlos. Das meinte ich mit Ganz doof sind wir auch nicht.


----------



## gamerschwein (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				gamerschwein am 24.10.2008 14:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... Die Gedanken haben bei mir auch mitgespielt und deswegen habe ich mich entschieden  mir Dead Space (ja ich bin nicht volljährig   ) für die PS3 zu besorgen.
> Nicht die Raubkopierer machen den PC-Spiele Markt kaputt.Es sind die Publisher.




Sooo... Mein Ersteindruck nach einer knappen Stunde und dem Anfang des zweiten Kapitels:

Grandios! Die Brutalität -die ich nicht als störend , sondern als angenehm verstörend empfinde- schafft zusammen mit der Soundkulisse eine unglaublich dichte Atmosphäre. Die Gestaltung der USG Ishimura , die von der Besatzung hinterlassenen Nachrichten und das Gegnerdesign tun ihr übriges. Das Gegneraufkommen insgesamt ist so dezent gewählt , dass es einen jedes Mal wieder einen Adrenalinschub versetzt eine Tür zu öffnen. Um dann erleichtert zu sein... Wenn man dann nicht mehr damit rechnet hockt einem ein ekliges Ding direkt vor den Füßen und will einem ans Leder. Fiese Sache! Jedes Mal ist mein Sofa vollgesaut! 
Das Kampfsystem ist sehr gelungen und verleiht den Kämpfen eine kleine Prise Taktik. Die Story ist erwartungsgemäß nicht der Brüller , aber sie ist nicht so schlecht als dass es mich merklich stören würde. Und jetzt entschuldigt mich , ich muss wieder vor meine PS3...

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Unbedingt nachts, in dunklen Räumen und mit Surround-Sound spielen. Ich mach mir jedes Mal fast in die Hosen


----------



## unterseebotski (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

Gestern ist es gekommen, europäische Packung, 2-sprachig französisch und deutsch.
Also mich hat es (nach 1 h Spieleindruck) nicht wirklich umgehauen. Ich bin noch zu sehr abgelenkt von der merkwürdigen Steuerung (VSync hab ich schon aus!) und dem Zielen mit der Knarre (Mausgeschwindigkeit ist dann halbiert). Könnte mir vorstellen, wenn man mal viele Gegner auf einmal bekommt (was bis jetzt noch nicht der Fall ist), wird es unmöglich, so zu kämpfen. Für Kampfaction gibts von mir ein Minus, da geht in Dumm3 mehr die Post ab.
Das Zerstückelungs-System macht Laune (darf man das sagen?) allerdings lassen sich immer nur die gleichen Extremitäten abtrennen    man kann die Mutanten-Körper z.B. nicht in der Mitte durchtrennen.  
Level-Design ist bis jetzt gut, aber nicht umwerfend, trotz dunkelster Gamma-Einstellung ist das Spiel sehr hell (Mein Monitor ist auf 5800K kalibriert!).
So richtig gruselig fand ich es bis jetzt nicht. Es wurde im Vorfeld schon zu viel berichtet, so dass man wusste, was einen erwartet => keine Überraschungen mehr.
Die Atmosphäre ist auch gut, aber auch nicht umwerfend.
Spannend ist es aber trotzdem und man möchte unbedingt hinter die nächste Tür um zu sehen, wie es weitergeht. Bei Dumm3 wollte ich das manchmal nicht, weil ich mich gegruselt habe. Der Stress-Faktor fehlt mir in Dead Space (bis jetzt).
Trotzdem bereue ich den Kauf nicht und bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*

bin ich mit dir nicht einverstanden. ich habe in den letzten jahren atmosphärisch fast nichts besseres gespielt. ich sage eher so hätte doom 3 werden können. schon nur storytechnishc bietet dead space viel mehr. spielerisch wie inhaltlich besser. abgesehen von der scheinbar schlechten steuerung auf dem pc. spiel mal weiter du wirst vermutlich deine meinung revidieren.


----------



## HanFred (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW:*



			
				unterseebotski am 29.10.2008 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stress-Faktor fehlt mir in Dead Space (bis jetzt).


freu dich auf das fünfte kapitel.


----------



## The_Chosen (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				N-o-x am 28.10.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 28.10.2008 08:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fand die Steuerung am Anfang auch etwas bescheiden, bzw zu träge. Dann hab ich die Mouse Sensitive auf ganz hoch gestellt und alles lief bestens. Man konnte genau zielen und sich sehr schnell umgucken. Das mit dem Inventar, kann man nach ner Stunde zocken auch verschmerzen. Denn dann ging das ins Fleisch und Blut über.
Aber jeder empfindet anders...


----------



## BrainReaver (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Wer versucht, Dead Space (wie auch Resi4) mit Maus + Tastatur zu spielen, kann genauso gut Spaghetti nur mit nem Löffel essen - leer wird der Teller auch.. 

Meine Meinung: KEINE Mausunterstützung bieten - das Spiel ist für Gamepad-Control gemacht (und ja, ich bin PC-Gamer, und habe seit dem NES keine Konsole mehr besessen). Die Umsetzung so wie sie ist (ich musste das doch nach den ganzen negativen Kommentaren mal testen, wäre von allein nie auf die Idee gekommen..), ist irgendwo zwischen grauenhaft und unspielbar.

Ansonsten: Wahnsinns-Spiel, ich habe bisher jede Minute genossen.

Wünsche für den zweiten Teil:
- Monster-Crowds und entsprechende Crowd Control (Granaten, AOE Stasis etc.)
- Dichtere Story mit besseren Feindbildern (bin in Ch 9)
- Aussenareale (Planeten)
- Bessere PC-Gamepad Unterstützung (musste manuell mit Config Files hantieren, bis mein Gamepad vollständig funktionierte, vorher waren zB Achsen vertauscht(!))


----------



## sennenhund (1. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Hab mir das Game zugelegt und muss feststellen (was pcgames auch nicht aufgefallen ist) das man NICHT auf dem Numpad zocken kann!!! numpad 1, 5 und 7 sind im control menü belegbar der rest nicht, ich könnte Kotzen bei sowas, zocken denn alle nur standard steuerung wsad?? GTAA hatte den miesen fehler das man Numpad5 nicht belegen konnte und somit numpad2 als zurück benutzen musste, der patch dafür kam 3 oder 4 tage später, also EA macht hinne ihr mega Hirnis!!!!


----------



## Flex12 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Diese Game ist wirklich genial, auch wenn es nicht wirklich Grusel Effekte hat. D3 hatte da mehr zu bieten. Egal, trotzdem ist das Spiel super. Nebenbei zocke ich auch FarCry2 und das kommt nicht ansatzweise an DS (Naja wen wunderts ^^)

Zur Steuerung: Bei mir war die Steuerung seehr schwammig. Habe VSYNC ausgemacht und schwupps... es lief perfekt


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				sennenhund am 01.11.2008 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir das Game zugelegt und muss feststellen (was pcgames auch nicht aufgefallen ist) das man NICHT auf dem Numpad zocken kann!!! numpad 1, 5 und 7 sind im control menü belegbar der rest nicht, ich könnte Kotzen bei sowas, zocken denn alle nur standard steuerung wsad?? GTAA hatte den miesen fehler das man Numpad5 nicht belegen konnte und somit numpad2 als zurück benutzen musste, der patch dafür kam 3 oder 4 tage später, also EA macht hinne ihr mega Hirnis!!!!




wer spielt denn spiele mit dem numpad?
hab ich ja noch nie gehört.  :-o 
hast du die maus evtl. in der llinken hand?


----------



## sennenhund (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

wer spielt denn spiele mit dem numpad?
hab ich ja noch nie gehört.  :-o 
hast du die maus evtl. in der llinken hand? [/quote]

Viele Spielen auf dem Numpad und nein, ich habe die Maus in der rechten Hand.
Mit Numpad 8, 5, 4, und 6 Bewegung, 9 und 3 Springen und Ducken, Num0 Benutzen, + und -, 7 und 1 als andere wichtige tasten evtl bullettime oder in deckung was auch immer das game an bewegung specials bietet


----------



## LeeJak (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



> (Original von N-o-x am 31.10.2008 23:5
> Die letzten beiden Spiele die ich gespielt habe, waren FC2 und Dead Space und die waren in dieser Hinsicht gradezu katastrophal.



Echt, habe nur mehr die Stunden bis zum Release von "Dead Space" gezählt, war total geil drauf ... und dann, dann habe ich es zufällig bei einem Freund laufen gesehen und hatte danach keinen Bock mehr auf "Dead Space".

Was soll das? Konsolensteuerung am PC? Wieso, wieso, wiesoooooo,.....???
Wie soll ich mich auf ein gutes Game freuen und es genießen, wenn ich mich die ganze Zeit mit der Steuerung herum ärgern muß? Sorry, ich bin da kompromißlos ... Konsolenspiele auf 'ner Konsole und PC Games am PC!!!
Kann mich erinnern, früher hieß es:" 3D Shooter auf einer Konsole können nie vergleichbar mit einem 3D Shooter am PC sein, auf Grund der Steuerung! Der PC hat da total die Nase vorn!!!" Und jetzt??

Eine einfache Frage:"wenn man eine gute Steuerung nicht auf eine Konsole portieren kann, weil keine Maus und Tastatur vorhanden sind, warum portiert man dann die umständliche Konsolensteuerung auf den PC?" Ja klar, es ist eine reine Geldfrage, das ist mir klar! Schade!!

"MULTIPLATFORM Spiele" sind eine einzige Kompromißlösung, das ist nur ärgerlich. Tja, wenn man es allen recht machen will, bleiben leider gewisse Dinge voll auf der Strecke! In solchen Fällen ist es dann leider auch noch so ein Basic wie die Steuerung!!!
Bei der Kohle um die es da geht, muß es doch möglich sein eine richtige PC Version auf den Markt zu werfen!!! Nach dem Motto: "Konsolensteuerung für die Konsolenversion, PC Steuerung für die PC Version!"


... bei diesem Thema bin ich echt verständnislos!!!


Viel Spaß denen beim zocken, die mit diesem Thema kein Problem haben ...


----------



## BrainReaver (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				LeeJak am 02.11.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mich erinnern, früher hieß es:" 3D Shooter auf einer Konsole können nie vergleichbar mit einem 3D Shooter am PC sein, auf Grund der Steuerung! Der PC hat da total die Nase vorn!!!" Und jetzt??
> 
> Viel Spaß denen beim zocken, die mit diesem Thema kein Problem haben ...




1. Dead Space ist KEIN 3D Shooter!
2. Eine schnelle, shooterartige Steuerung würde die Atmosphäre STARK mindern - wie schon bei Resi4 entsteht viel des Grusels durch die eigene "Trägheit".

Ich finde, man sollte bei solchen Games GAR KEINE PC STEUERUNG ANPASSEN, und den wohlwissenden Käufern zutrauen, sich ein ordentliches Pad für den PC zuzulegen 

Aber ich wiederhole mich... xD


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				BrainReaver am 02.11.2008 22:16 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Dead Space ist KEIN 3D Shooter!



natürlich.
es ist kein ego- bzw first- person- shooter, ein 3d shooter ist es aber schon.


----------



## Sprudelmax (2. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Bei Alone in the Dark oder bei Devil May Cry 4 is die Tastatur-Steuerung echt beschissen! Aber bei Dead Space isses doch gar net so schlimm. Die Tastatursteuerung funktioniert tadellos nur die Maus is a bissl langsam. Aber des is nur minimal und nach 10 minuten Eingewöhnungszeit gehts dann au gut zum Zocken. Nichtsdestotrotz is aber Dead Space bockschwer find ich. Trotzdem saugeil!


----------



## STF (3. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				Bonkic am 02.11.2008 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> wer spielt denn spiele mit dem numpad?
> hab ich ja noch nie gehört.  :-o
> hast du die maus evtl. in der llinken hand?



Man muss ja auch nicht komplett das NP zum steuern nutzen...
Ich benutze die Richtungstasten für: links, rechts, hoch & runter
STRG für Melee o. andere Kampfattacken
Enter/Eingabe zum öffnen o. benutzen
Numpad 4 zum springen
Numpad 1 zum ducken/hocken
Numpad 0 zum liegen 
Numpad 5 & 6 für Granaten etc.

Und noch einige andere Tasten, wenn mal wieder an der Mausbelegung gespart wurde.  

Zum Topic:

Ich werde mir das Spiel mal anschauen und erst dann urteilen, ob der dargestellte Gewaltgrad nötig war/ist.


----------



## SchabbeS (3. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Dead Space ist echt nicht schlecht !

Habe heute das Spiel abgeschlossen und war echt begeistert vom Ende. Die Steuerung war Anfangs etwas "anders" aber ich habe mich schnell daran gewöhnt und konnte immer gut die Monster killen auch wenn es mal mehrere wurden.

Ja was noch ?... Grafik find ich gut gemacht. Die Level sehen einfach nur bombastisch aus, mit den blutverschmierten und bekritzelten Wänden und Warnungen, die die Crew hinterlassen hat.

Zu schwierig ist das Spiel auch nicht (Spielzeit bei mir: 14h) und man bekommt oft das Gefühl, dass gleich was gruseliges passieren wird und mit dem Sound kommt das ganze noch besser rüber!


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (4. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				SchabbeS am 03.11.2008 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Dead Space ist echt nicht schlecht !
> 
> Habe heute das Spiel abgeschlossen und war echt begeistert vom Ende. Die Steuerung war Anfangs etwas "anders" aber ich habe mich schnell daran gewöhnt und konnte immer gut die Monster killen auch wenn es mal mehrere wurden.
> 
> ...




hmm also wenn man relativ offensiv spielt ist es teilweise nicht so einfach. ich spiele im moment medium und finde es recht fordern! bin jetzt in kapitel 8 und fand kapitel 5 bisher am schwersten ........

aber resident evil 5 wird sich war anziehen müssen gegen diesen surival horror killer ! ich bin ja wirklich nicht ängstlich aber die atmo ist wirklich verdammt gelungen !


----------



## CHMB (5. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Die Steuerung ist echt das letzte. Ich kann nicht mal meine Standard-Belegung benutzen da man nicht alle Knöpfe der Maus neu belegen kann. Meine Daumenknöpfe gehen sogar gar nicht.

Wirklich wieder typisch EA, dass sie ein ganzes, sonst gutes Spiel durch sowas versauen.


----------



## marhal (7. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Guter Gott ! 
Dieses abstossende allgemeine Heulen und Beklagen von zuviel Blut ist ja geradezu ekelhaft. Widerlich!

Und ich meine damit nicht etwa, dass das Spiel zu blutig ist (es ist eher zu wenig blutig), sondern ich meine dieses abstossende Gewimmere der PC-Games Mitarbeiter, unisono, offenbar auf Anweisung eines Redakteurs.

Diese widerliche deutsche Unart, anfgeblich "brutale" Spiele zu verteufeln, wird hier auf die abstossendste Weise vorgeführt.

Jetzt weiss ich doch gleich wieder, warum ich mir keine PC-Games mehr kaufe (und natürlich ebensowenig eine Gamestar oder all die anderen, die man sowieso kaum auseinader halten kann).

Offenbar leben die PC-Games Spackos in einem Mädchenpensionat, wo mit rosa Wattebäuschen geworden wird - heiteitei - hach - wie brutaaaal ...

Nun wollen wir aber die Schwuchtelfront sich selbst überlassen und sachlich feststellen, dass Dead Space in keiner Weise ungewöhnlich brutal ist. Gerade genug, um ein wenig zu beeindrucken und nicht zu sehr zu langweilen.

Sollen die Tucken bei der FSK und in irgendwelchen öden bayerischen Magazinen doch herumwimmern, wie sie wollen - sie gehen immer weiter am Mainstream - Geschmack vorbei - und gewiss macht sich das auch inzwischen schon an den Verkaufszahlen bemerkbar - 
ich kaufe mir lieber öfter mal ein Spiel und spare das Geld für Magazine dieser Art, wo die rosa Winkel Gang über die ach so brutalen Spiele lamentiert. 
Immer schön politisch korrekt - wie abstossend ist das denn ?


----------



## schattenlord98 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Nur weil du meinst, dass die PCG Redakteure die brutalität eines Spieles deutlich machen, und, dass es sicherlich nicht in Kinderhände gehört, was ich jedoch für völlig richtig halte, ja sogar für notwendig, heißt das nicht, dass du hier so ne Scheiße ablassen darfst. Ja, du bist natürlich so ein ganz harter und schaust dir warscheinlich noch dazu Videos im Netz an, wo Kinder mit Kettensägen zerfleischt werden - Sehr anerkennungswürdig -.-
Meiner Meinung nach ist Dead Space schon sehr brutal, besonders die Todesszenen.. Vielleicht hat der Redakteur etwas übertrieben, was aber auch kein Unding ist.
Also halte dich gefälligst etwas zurück.


----------



## STF (7. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				CHMB am 05.11.2008 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> da man nicht alle Knöpfe der Maus neu belegen kann. Meine Daumenknöpfe gehen sogar gar nicht.
> 
> Wirklich wieder typisch EA, dass sie ein ganzes, sonst gutes Spiel durch sowas versauen.



Sowas nervt mich auch tierisch.   
Im Jahre 2008 sollte das doch machbar sein, oder !?
Ich meine, wenn ich einen Mac hätte ok, aber so? 
Wenigstens die Daumentasten sollten unterstützt werden.
Spielen diese Entwickler ihre eigenen Spiele überhaupt mal intensiv? Vielleicht ja nur mit Pad.  Unverständlich so etwas...


----------



## GoThic77 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

da lacht das splater herz!!!! besser gehts nicht---fanatisch,fantastisch!!!!


----------



## GoThic77 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

ach, und an die steuerung gewöhnt man sich schnell.   ihr müsst es mal so sehen--neues spiel--neu steuerung!!! nicht immer das gleiche- ich weiß schon -der mensch is ein gewohnheitstier-um gewöhnen is angesagt--lol!!


----------



## The-Witcher (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				unterseebotski am 29.10.2008 08:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Stress-Faktor fehlt mir in Dead Space (bis jetzt).
> Trotzdem bereue ich den Kauf nicht und bin gespannt, wie's weitergeht.



Stress hab ich genug. Gleich auf Schwer angefangen, weil Isaac weis ja auch nicht was auf ihn zukommt undsomit ists finde ich etwas interessangter gleich mal auf Schwer zu spielen.
Und ich schöre dir wenn du in einen großen Raum kommst und dich in 4er Schüben Gegner attakieren und  das 3 mal also 12 Gegner kommst du ganz sicher etwas ins schwitzen.

Und die beste wumme ist die Hochleistungsfräse die Schaden von 100 Pkt. hat, Laserkanone oder wie das Ding heißt.


----------



## s0p0g (10. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 24.10.2008 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hexahate-com am 24.10.2008 15:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weniger provokant geantwortet: Mit Sicherheit nicht.   Es heißt zwar, "erlaubt ist was gefällt", aber dieser Spruch fordert fast schon dazu auf, sämtliche Tabus und Grenzen zu brechen bzw zu übertreten.


Ich stimme absolut zu - was soll das "Gesplatter" (ich hasse Denglisch   ) wenn es der Atmosphäre kein bischen weiterhilft?
Nächste Frage: spricht es FÜR ein Spiel, wenn es hektoliterweise Blut benötigt, um krampfhaft zu versuchen eine möglichst schockierende Atmosphäre aufzubauen?

Ich =persönlich= finde richtig gut gemachten Suspense-Horror viel "schlimmer" (also wirkungsvoller, interessanter, besser, wieauchimmer) als dieses absurde (weil gnadenlos übertriebene) Herumgematsche; ein FEAR ist meiner Meinung nach dementsprechend perfekt benannt - hätte nie gedacht, dass ein Spiel so wirken kann.
Dead Space (von dem ich ein wenig (=wenig enttäuscht bin) fasziniert mich vielmehr in Hinblick auf die - leider wirklich hier und da zusammengeklaute - solide (nicht mehr und nicht weniger) Story - wer ist dieser bekloppte Wissenschaftler und warum macht er das? Wie kam das alles zustande? Etc.
Gruselig oder schockierend fand ich es bisher kein bisschen - gnadenlos überzogen, ja. Vielleicht sogar zu sehr, so dass es am selbstgesetzten Ziel vorbeischießt.

Die Faszination an zerstückelten Menschen geht mir nach wie vor ab - warum manche Menschen solche Spiele und Matschfilme à la Saw und Hostel als "geil" bezeichnen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Hängt vielleicht aber auch damit zusammen, dass ich jeden Tag blutende und leidende Menschen zuhauf, in Echt, in Farbe und bunt, hautnah und zum anfassen auf der Arbeit habe   

Ich finde Dead Space ist ein netter Shooter (mit weniger netter Steuerung... wie man kann man nur etwas derart Unpräzises und Schwammiges verbrechen und ernsthaft als "Steuerung" verkaufen  ), in dem man sich an doofen, bösen Mutanten-Viechern abreagieren kann   , der die angepriesene Atmosphäre leider nicht erreicht.

Ach ja, und was das Leveldesign angeht... na ja, ein Raumschiff sieht halt irgendwo immer gleich aus... grau und voller Gänge    Wobei diese laut tösenden Lüftungsdinger bei den hydroponischen Gärten (lol?) ziemlich cool waren ^^

Und: bloß, weil etwas auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise konzipiert worden ist, heißt es nicht, das es so auch gut ist! (bestenfalls gut umgesetzt) - und dass ein Spiel für Erwachsene ist, heißt doch nicht automatisch, dass es möglichst brutal sein muss, oder hab ich da was verpasst? Macht Erwachsensein das ertragen - und Gutfinden - von Gewalt aus? Ich hoffe doch nicht.

Aber zum Glück geht's in Dead Space eben nur gegen doofe Matschaliens - rein fiktional und total überzogen, also hinter der Realität und Realismus rechts, und dann immer geradeaus, weit daran vorbei, in einem PC-Spiel, und von daher habe ich mit dem Gesplatter kein sooo großes Problem.

Zu guter Letzt: Liebe PCGames: ihr habt Recht, für alles, auch den Gewaltgrad, gibt es eine Grenze die den guten Geschmack überschreitet, und das darf - und muss - man kritisieren - weiter so!


----------



## The-Witcher (11. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				MurPhYsSHeeP am 27.10.2008 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> und du hast wirklich keine andern probleme in deinem leben
> echt arm .....



Ach ist doch nicht so schlimm, wenn er Beruflich damit zu tun hat zb Lehrer ist finde ich das völlig in Ordung ist auch für mich interessant gewesen. Die wirklichen Experten sind die, die nur auf Rechtschreibfehler drauf aufmerksam machen, bei denen denke ich mir schon "was interessierts dich, solange du verstehtst was ich Meine kann ich Kyrilisch auch schreiben". Ich gehe auch zu keinem Fremden hin und sage: "Du deine Stoßstange ist schief, die gehört gerade." In nem anderen Forum habe ichs einem aber mal reingesagt weil der meinte er müsste meinen Rechtschreibfehler korriegiren, die Verwarnung wahrs mir wert.

Zb währ so ein Sternchenträger- was auch immer Job für mich total uninteressant. Ich gebe sicher nicht meine Freizeit her um da irgendwelche Leute zu koriegieren nur weil die irgendeinen Mist schreiben. Gegen monatliches Entgeld ja aber freiwillig.... sicher nicht. Will hier keinen schlechtreden, wenn ers gerne macht, bitte. 



			
				s0p0g am 10.11.2008 21:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hängt vielleicht aber auch damit zusammen, dass ich jeden Tag blutende und leidende Menschen zuhauf, in Echt, in Farbe und bunt, hautnah und zum anfassen auf der Arbeit habe



Ja komm mal wieder etwas runter. Und jeder Hentai Comiczeichner/inn ist ein perverses, krankes Schwein das auser seine einzimmerwohnung und Pornos nichts im Leben hat. Man sollte nicht vergessen was man ist und woraus man besteht. Ich finde es völlig in Ordnung (virtuell, nicht real, für diejenigen die Meinen wieder was drauf Antworten zu müssen) wenn jemand zb das Zerstückeln geil findet. Hat er in der Form wahrscheinlich noch nie in einem Spiel wie eben Dead Space gesehen und findet das Anfangs recht interessant und nach dem 3 Level wahrs das dann auch schon wieder. Man sollte auch seine Bestandteile nicht nur ausserlich sehen können, sondern auch andersrum. Fiktiv kann ich auch Hostel ect. ansehen und werde unterhalten mehr nicht. Vom Gewissen her würde ich wahrscheinlich psychisch krank werden würde ich sowas einem Menschen antun wenn ich es denn könnte. 

Nacktheit ebenso, Kinder haben keine Probleme damit sein Gegenüber nackt zu sehen, ist völlig normal. Also wieso im späteren Alter ein Tabu draus machen.  

Zu Dead SPace: Steuerung ist in Ordnung hab mich dran gewöhnt, ebenso wie der Gewaltgrad. Für Survivel Horror erwarte ich so etwas und in einem Rennspiel will ich auch Autos fahren. Story habe ich jetz nicht komplett durch aber ist ganz interessant.

Nur das Leveldesign stört mich etwas. Für ne 1000 Köpfige Besatung finde ich zb die Zugstationen schon sehr klein. Und etwas mehr vom Leben der Besatzung mitkriegen währ auch nicht schlecht. So in der Art von Spesesaal, Küche, Fitnessräume ect. das Altägliche was man so im Alltag auf einem Schiff benötigt würde ich schon gerne besuchen. Und sich das "gleiche Orte besuchen sparen bitte". Gehst zu Punkt C weil da der Schlüssel fur Punkt B ist, denn du aber schon besucht hast.

Und dann das Körperteile auf Gegner werfen ist so effektiv wie nen Stein in nen See werfen.


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

das meiste was du hier kritisierts ist völliger schwachsinn. mag ja sein das das deine  persönliche meinungs ist aber schon nur die atmosphäre mit fear zu vergleichen ist lächerlich. dead space lebt von viel mehr als von splatter effekten und übertriebenem gore. jeder gang jeder raum ist eine herausforderung an die nerven . geräuschkulisse und animationen tragen zur düsteren stimmung bei. so sind ruhige momente genau so fesselnd wie shooter passagen. die story ist ziemlich durchdacht cih würde dir empfehlen die logs auch anzuhören und die tech manuels zu lesen, so erfährt man viele intressante infos. 

die grafik als eintönig und grau in grau zu bezeichnen ist die zweite falschaussage. du hast das spiel wahrscheinlich 5 min gespielt. erstens wusste man vorher das ein szenario auf einem raumschiff eine grosse herausforderung ist. damit keine langeweile aufkommt hat man die räume und bereiche sehr abwechslungsreich gestaltet. ich finde die programmierer haben nen guten job gemacht.
schau dri mal FEAR an ! dein super beispiel hat genau diese problem. levels sind grau in grau ..

gerade der aussbereich in dead space  im vacuum oder die pflanzenüberwucherten bereiche sind sehr gelungen. 

zur atmosphäre ist noch folgendes zu sagen. wer bei dead space nicht teilweise ins schaudern gerät muss echt abgehärtet  sein oder er spielt das ganze um 10 uhr morgens

auf jeden fall sind die meisten deiner argumente schlicht und ergreifend falsch. wenn du das spiel einfach vom szenario nicht magst dann erfinde nicht was dazu um deine meinung zu untermauern.  nur bei der steuerung magst du recht haben, die wurde wohl auf dem pc etwas verbockt!


----------



## s0p0g (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Heydaho!

Wie du schon vermutet hast, habe ich tatsächlich nur meine Meinung zu dem Spiel geschrieben und versucht nachvollziehbar zu begründen (heißt nicht: soll alle anderen überzeugen, derselben Meinung zu sein; wie langweilig wäre das denn? ^^ ) - ich glaube darum geht's in so einem Forum auch 

Was die ruhigen Passagen angeht würde ich gerne noch einen Schritt weiter gehen als du (MurphysSheep) und sagen, dass die das - meiner Meinung nach - spannendste im Spiel sind; lange Gänge, sphärisches Wispern ehemaliger Crewmitglieder (oder ist's ne Computerdurchsage? egal) bauen - wiederum: für mich - weit mehr Atmosphäre auf als jede Schiesserei (wobei die im hydroponischen Garten schon lustig war - allerdings als Adrenalinproduzent, weniger die Atmosphäre betreffend) oder Alien-Matsche-Patsche.
Und nein, ich habe den ersten Post geschrieben als ich im 6. Kapitel war - also nicht nach 5 Minuten 

Und ähnlich wie FEAR lebt die Story nicht durch das, was man zwangsweise mitbekommt, sondern die von dir angespochenen Logs - die ich natürlich alle lese (die Teile zu suchen ist für mich der Hauptmotivator - bin ein Storyfreak  ) (gegen die ich in Dead Space auch garnichts gesagt habe, wenn es so klang: Missverständnis - das ist wie gesagt das Interessanteste am Spiel!).
Wo wir schon bei FEAR sind - auch da sind's die ruhigen Momente, wenn klein Alma einfach nur irgendwo steht, nichts tut und einen anschaut. Bin halt nicht splatter-empfänglich (wie gesagt, Suspense "wirkt" bei mir besser). Und ja, das Leveldesign in FEAR ist ähm... na ja, geht, ne (kann mich nicht erinnern, es aber als super-toll angepriesen zu haben?! Es geht mir bei FEAR einzig um die Atmosphäre, die bei mir! herüberkommt, und das ist in Dead Space einfach nicht der Fall.)? ^^ 5 mal hintereinander Etagen eines Bürogebäudes abzugrasen ist halt irgendwann weniger interessant - ich wollte aber diesbezüglich Dead Space nicht heruntermachen - das Setting ist halt so gewählt, und ich kann und will auf einem Schiff wie der Ishimura keine Berge, Palmen, Eiswüsten etc direkt nebeneinander haben - so ein Teil besteht nunmal aus Gängen, und die sind aus Metall, und das ist grau - und insofern ist das Leveldesign stimmig gelungen; Abwechslung verbietet sich da zwangsweise, und hätte deplatziert gewirkt (oder will jemand pink und grün karierte Gänge durchwandern, die in eine gemütliche, holzgetäfelte Bar führen?) (wobei diese Bar noch Sinn gemacht hätte, für die Crew... omg, ich denke darüber nach, was für die tote, virtuelle Crew sinnig wäre >.< )

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Dead Space ist für mich ein guter Shooter, aber kein Horror-Shooter. (Merke: ich habe aber nichts dagegen, wenn jemand Dead Space als das Horror-Maß-Aller-Dinge sieht. Der nächste Doom und der übernächste FEAR, der andere RE4,...)

Ach ja: Spiele Dead Space im Dunkeln (wie könnte man es ernsthaft anders machen?!) ^^ Und eigentlich bin ich ein eher schreckhafter Mensch. Aber es schafft es nicht, meinen nerv zu treffen, und deswegen bleibt's - für mich - "nur" ein guter Schooter. Schade eigentlich 
Und hätte ich das Szenario an sich uninteressant gefunden, hätte ich das Spiel mit Sicherheit nicht angerührt (das wäre dann vorsätzliches Schlechtfinden oder so geworden) - so langweilig ist mir dann doch nicht  Und fände zB Event Horizon wohl auch nicht gut. 
Also bin weder abgehärtet, noch spiele ich um 10 Uhr morgens. Vielleicht bin ich doch schwachsinnig, so dass ich die Atmosphäre einfach nicht mitbekome?! :p

Können wir uns Dead Space bezüglich einfach einigen, dass ich die Faszination und den überwältigenden Jubel nicht nachempfinden kann, so wie du zB scheinbar FEAR nicht ansatzweise so genial findest wie ich? ^^

Gruß


----------



## MurPhYsSHeeP (13. November 2008)

*AW:*

[

darauf kann man sich einigen. ich habe ja gesagt das es auch meine ansicht ist. ich erlebe leider viel das leute spiele als schlecht beurteilen nur weil sie das genre schlecht finden. ich finde solche aussagen einfach daneben. denn wenn ich ein genre(z.b. MMORPG`S) nicht so toll finde geh ich auch nicht in jeden thread reinschreiben wie beschissen ich das finde. das nur kurz zu diesem thema.

verstehe du hast ein anderes suspense gefühl. ok kann ich nachvollziehen war aber in deiner ersten kritik etwas schwer zu erkennen. ich wollte dich auch nicht grundlos angreifen und habe nur meinen standpunkt vertreten.

ich finde dead space verdient das prädikat horror shooter. hingegen bei RE4 würde ich das nicht behaupten. da war mir jetzt zuwenig suspense. übrigens hat man sich auch bei FEAR von vielen filmen inspirieren lassen. ich finde das gut. besser richtig gut kopieren als schlecht neu erfinden.


----------



## Markus16 (16. November 2008)

*AW:*

ich muss mich der meinung von sOpOg
anschließen.
dead space ist ein klasse action spiel aber 
kein horror spiel.
ich stelle mir dead space wie ein gears of war 
mit abtrennbaren gliedmaßen und 
hologrammen.
das sollte keine kritik sein.
für mich is gears of war sowieso das beste 
action spiel aller zeiten.
doch dead space lässt mich an dieser 
entscheidung zweifeln...


----------



## Zubunapy (16. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Markus16 am 16.11.2008 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss mich der meinung von sOpOg
> anschließen.
> dead space ist ein klasse action spiel aber
> kein horror spiel.
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, dass man Dead Space mit Gears of War vergleichen kann :-p
Ich empfinde DS eher als besseres Resident Evil4. Die Atmo ist packender und beklemmender. Die Steuerung ist sehr ähnlich. Der Optische Stil ist fast der gleiche. Das Gameplay ist vergleichbar schnell. 

Aber DS ist eben um Längen besser.


----------



## XgAmEr (20. November 2008)

*AW:*

WOW das Spiel hats in sich an jeder Ecke lauern Gegner und warten nur darauf von mir zerstückelt zu werden!  

Werde mal dieses Wohenende einpaar Freunde holen und im Zimmer alles dunkel machen mit Surround alles geniessen

Top Spiel!


----------



## marhal (21. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

hat da etwa einer der rosa pc-games mitarbeiter (hei-tei-tei - wir schmeissen nur mit watte)
meine antwort rausgeschmissen ?!
)

passt zu euch.


----------



## totman (29. November 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Also was mich jetzt doch interessiert: Warum ist der Test in keiner Printausgabe


----------



## TPursch (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Ich denke, dass wenn DS noch indiziert werden sollte auch die Print-Medien in einer gewissen Art und Weise "betroffen" wären. So etwas soll ja schon einmal vorgekommen sein   PCJ


----------



## ruppe27 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

GEIL! wann kommt das add on?


----------



## Markus16 (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

nein nicht das addon,
der 2 teil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(gott sei dank schon bestätigt)


----------



## creativer (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

wie siehst mit dem kopierschutz aus, wieviele installationen kann man machen, hab nix davon gefunden, kann wer helfen


----------



## Atropa (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



			
				creativer am 20.01.2009 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> wie siehst mit dem kopierschutz aus, wieviele installationen kann man machen, hab nix davon gefunden, kann wer helfen



Ist auf drei limitiert.


----------



## Metallduke (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Dead Space ist bis jetzt eines härtesten Spiele, auf den Markt.

Endlich mal wieder spannende Unterhaltung wie einst bei HL1 u. Quake 2, sofern man nicht die s. g. Tests ließt, bei denen meist nicht wirklich getestet, sondern vielmehr die Geschichte schon erzählt und einem so die ganze Spannung genommen wird (Die Aussage: "6 Stunden Spielzeit" ist z. B. totaler Quatsch min. 30 bis 40 Stunden.)

Keine Berücksichtigung öder Mehrspielermodi (immer das Selbe mit nur anderer Grafik).

Von daher besser, als Crysis u. Far Cry 2 zusammen (auch wenn sich die Blätter nicht einzeln bewegen… ! 

Von mir: 98 %, wenn da nicht die bescheuerte Steuerung wäre, die sich nur mit einem Trick über eine modifizierte Config umgehen lässt!

Thema Gewalt: Das Spiel ist für Erwachsene. Über Filme von Quentin Tarantino wird auch kontrovers diskutiert.- Analog ist das auch eine Form von Kunst, etwas derart in Szene zu setzen. Es ist weitaus gefährlicher Gewalt abgeschwächt darzustellen, wie in z. B. Bud Spencer -Filmen oder im Tatort u. dgl... 

Ferner wird aber auch keiner gezwungen solche Spiele zu spielen.

Man sollte eher mal so was wie Big Brother zensieren, weil das wirklich gefährlich volksverblödend ist und so genommen mehr Schaden verursacht wird!


----------



## Peter-Krieg (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

ich muss leider sagen, dass das spiel nicht gepackt hat 
finde es eher langweilig 
es wurde zu sehr auf gruselmomente ausgelegt
aber spielspaß kommt keiner auf


----------



## rapidnoise (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Dead Space ist seit langem mal wieder ein Lichtblick am Horizont des suptilen Horrors. Ich gebe PC Games recht, wenn der Gewaltgrad unnötig hoch ist. Denn das Spiel lebt von klassischen Grusel-Shockmomenten a la Doom 3, Resident Evil und Silent Hill. Sehr gut, zumal gerade Silent Hill  und Resident Evil in den letzten Teilen immmer mwehr vom urspünglichen Konzept abgewichen sind und auf hirnlose Actionballerei auslegten. Bedauerlich, daher abermals bravo für Dead Space.


----------



## BobbyRulezZ (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Habe das Game auch,  zwar noch nich so lange, aber es boomt trz total!!
Bin voll begeistert davon, Spielspaß un Gruselfaktor kommen nich zu kurz,  in First-Person Perspektive wäre es wohl noch geiler, aber so gehts auch kla, kanns emofehlen


----------



## sirikzorn (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

dank konsolenmix steuerung nicht spielbar


----------



## bumi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



sirikzorn schrieb:


> dank konsolenmix steuerung nicht spielbar


 1. wundert es mich, warum du wegen einem solchen kurzen Kommentar einen Monatealten Thread hochziehst... und
 2. ist das zudem absoluter Quatsch. Einzig die Maus sollte man per .ini-Datei empfindlicher einstellen, der rest ist typische 3d-Person-Steuerung und geht sehr intuitiv und einfach von der Hand. Mit "Konsolenmix" hat das rein gar nichts zu tun


----------



## Atropa (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



bumi schrieb:


> sirikzorn schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dank konsolenmix steuerung nicht spielbar
> ...


 Ich musste bei mir die Mausempfindlichkeit im Menü nur auf max stellen, danach war das Spiel sehr gut zu spielen.


----------



## bumi (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*



Atropa schrieb:


> Ich musste bei mir die Mausempfindlichkeit im Menü nur auf max stellen, danach war das Spiel sehr gut zu spielen.


 Naja, das hat mir ned ganz gereicht. Für meinen Geschmack war die selbst dann noch ein wenig zu langsam - aber das ist wohl sowieso eine Frage der Gewohnheit


----------



## Lord-Piranha (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Spieletest - Dead Space: Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

hi, und zwar wollte ich mir dead space als budget titel kaufen^^ , nur wollte ich mal fragen bevor ich mir den nächsten müll titel kaufe (cc alarmstufe rot ..... das is net mal ne 50 , world in conflict und zb spellforce 2 trennen welten ... wic is für mich net mal ne 80 wert... grafik is nicht alles... ) wollte ich mal fragen wie es nun portiert is wegen steuerung usw...


----------



## mab72 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Grusel-Grätsche: Der PC Games-Test zu Dead Space*

Was für ein mist!
Die steuerung ist sowas für´n a.... das ich damit nichts anfangen kann.
Eine nicht frei belegbare steuerung war im jahr 2000 schon ´ne frechheit, aber im jahr 2008 ist das absolut inakzeptabel.
Die macher hätten besser die steuerung von mass-effect kopieren sollen.
Teil 2 ist für mich gestorben!!!


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. September 2011)

Der vielleicht beste Sci-Fi-Horror-Shooter aller Zeiten !
Um Längen besser als Doom, Quake und wie sie alle heißen....


----------

